# aiutatemi.... vi prego! 2



## lale75 (15 Luglio 2008)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova del forum e vorrei che voi mi aiutaste a capire...a capire cosa mi sta succedendo, perchè vi leggo da un pò e spero possiate riversare un pò delle vostre sagge parole anche su di me. Sto con mio marito da quasi dieci anni, sposati da due. Prima di incontrarlo non ho mai avuto relazioni importanti, nessuno con cui, a mio modo di vedere, valesse la pena di fare sul serio;  con lui, però, è stato subito diverso e, anzi, sono stata io a cercare e a volere a tutti i costi questa relazione perchè lui, invece, era uscito da poco da una lunga relazione disastrosa.
Io e mio marito siamo persone completamente diverse in tutto: idee politiche, religiose, ambienti di lavoro ed amicizie eppure questo non mi ha mai disturbato nonostante, ovviamente, sia stato spesso fonte di grosse litigate (quelle non mancano mai!).
Io amo mio marito, lo amo davvero molto e in questi dieci anni trascorsi assieme non ho mai considerato gli altri uomini se non come semplici colleghi di lavoro-amici-conoscenti etc, PERO'...però da qualche tempo ho conosciuto un collega, uno che decisamente non è paragonabile a LUI quanto a bellezza e nei confronti del quale non provo l'attrazione fisica che ancor oggi provo per mio marito ma con cui c'è un'intesa perfetta a livello mentale...e per la prima volta dopo un decennio sto flirtando con un uomo a cui so di piacere e che, probabilmente, sa di piacermi.
So che sto sbagliando e continuo a ripetermi che se mio marito lo sapesse ne soffrirebbe immensamente e non potrei sopportarlo eppure cerco ogni occasione per vedere l'altro e per parlare con lui e stare lì, come un'idiota, a guardare come mi guarda perchè di nuovo, dopo anni, c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire speciale...cosa mi sta succedendo? Sto semplicemente esercitando un "diritto di flirtare" che a 33 anni non può essermi negato o sto cercando di negare che mi sto innamorando di un altro?


----------



## Bruja (15 Luglio 2008)

*lale75*



lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova del forum e vorrei che voi mi aiutaste a capire...a capire cosa mi sta succedendo, perchè vi leggo da un pò e spero possiate riversare un pò delle vostre sagge parole anche su di me. Sto con mio marito da quasi dieci anni, sposati da due. Prima di incontrarlo non ho mai avuto relazioni importanti, nessuno con cui, a mio modo di vedere, valesse la pena di fare sul serio; con lui, però, è stato subito diverso e, anzi, sono stata io a cercare e a volere a tutti i costi questa relazione perchè lui, invece, era uscito da poco da una lunga relazione disastrosa.
> Io e mio marito siamo persone completamente diverse in tutto: idee politiche, religiose, ambienti di lavoro ed amicizie eppure questo non mi ha mai disturbato nonostante, ovviamente, sia stato spesso fonte di grosse litigate (quelle non mancano mai!).
> Io amo mio marito, lo amo davvero molto e in questi dieci anni trascorsi assieme non ho mai considerato gli altri uomini se non come semplici colleghi di lavoro-amici-conoscenti etc, PERO'...però da qualche tempo ho conosciuto un collega, uno che decisamente non è paragonabile a LUI quanto a bellezza e nei confronti del quale non provo l'attrazione fisica che ancor oggi provo per mio marito ma con cui c'è un'intesa perfetta a livello mentale...e per la prima volta dopo un decennio sto flirtando con un uomo a cui so di piacere e che, probabilmente, sa di piacermi.
> So che sto sbagliando e continuo a ripetermi che se mio marito lo sapesse ne soffrirebbe immensamente e non potrei sopportarlo eppure cerco ogni occasione per vedere l'altro e per parlare con lui e stare lì, come un'idiota, a guardare come mi guarda perchè di nuovo, dopo anni, c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire speciale...cosa mi sta succedendo? Sto semplicemente esercitando un "diritto di flirtare" che a 33 anni non può essermi negato o sto cercando di negare che mi sto innamorando di un altro?


Questo non é innamorarsi, é avere voglia di essere corteggiata e guardata in modo nuovo e cxurioso.... e qualunque persona che abbia interesse per te e non sia tuo marito può farlo.  Il tuo collega é contingente, dubito che sia per le sue qualità irripetibili... probabilmente sei nel momento giusto ed al posto giusto esattamente come lui e quindi vi attraete a vicenda. La tua attrazione é più noia esistenziale domestica che seduzione esterna... e purtroppo c'é poco da fare, devi prenderne atto e, se puoi evitare di infilarti in una situazione che di positivo ha solo la novità in sé.  Sono le circostanze a renderlo appetibile: ti frequenta, ti solletica, esercita una sottile seduzione intellettuale... insomma quello che farebbe ogni candidato amante se fosse nella condizione di agire verso una donna interessante, in più é facilitato dalla frequenza sul lavoro...
Ci sono amici che non avremmo mai scelto in proprio se non ce li avesse imposti la scuola, il lavoro, la parentela acquisita etc.....  pensaci!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (15 Luglio 2008)

Sì ma Bru... questa c'ha 33 anni e son 10 anni che sta col marito...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... dai... è come dire a uno che muore di fame che dovrà mangiare riso in bianco tutta la vita.


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì ma Bru... questa c'ha 33 anni e son 10 anni che sta col marito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però Lupa, non puoi negare che la nostra nuova amica, prima di sposarsi sapeva che tipo fosse il marito...se vedeva che non c'era intesa...cazzolina, doveva fermarsi...
Non voglio semplificare le cose ma...ha voluto la bicicletta ed ora pedala! Mi fanno incazzare le persone che vogliono il 100% e lo ricavano con-da più individui...non è possibile sentir dire: "Il mio partner ha tutti questi pregi, però..." però un emerito cazzo...scegliamo i partner e, o ce li teniamo per quelli che sono o li lasciamo! Non credo che si sia accorta solo ora che il marito abbia queste lacune..anzi, se leggi bene il suo intervento, in primis dice, appunto, che sono diversissimi.
Coscritta (Lale75), non t'offendere per come mi sono espresso...sono un po' burinotto...non ho le mezze misure e metodi ortodossi.
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Però Lupa, non puoi negare che la nostra nuova amica, prima di sposarsi sapeva che tipo fosse il marito...se vedeva che non c'era intesa...cazzolina, doveva fermarsi...
> Non voglio semplificare le cose ma...ha voluto la bicicletta ed ora pedala! Mi fanno incazzare le persone che vogliono il 100% e lo ricavano con-da più individui...non è possibile sentir dire: "Il mio partner ha tutti questi pregi, però..." però un emerito cazzo...scegliamo i partner e, o ce li teniamo per quelli che sono o li lasciamo! Non credo che si sia accorta solo ora che il marito abbia queste lacune..anzi, se leggi bene il suo intervento, in primis dice, appunto, che sono diversissimi.
> Coscritta (Lale75), non t'offendere per come mi sono espresso...sono un po' burinotto...non ho le mezze misure e metodi ortodossi.
> Air















sempre un po' della serie bimbi e grulli chi se li è presi se li trastulli


----------



## Iago (15 Luglio 2008)

...novello è bello!

...si potrebbe stabilire che ogni tot anni ( e 10 è una buona quota...) si fa un tradimento di 3 mesi


(...mandatemi tranquillamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre un po' della serie bimbi e grulli chi se li è presi se li trastulli


...in fin dei conti si, cara Asu...forse è dura da digerire il fatto che le persone con le quali ci mettiamo non sono come, quando eravamo pischelli, ci sognavamo come i principi azzurri (e le principesse rosa, per par condicio)...alti così, occhi così, capelli così, fisico così, corpo così, carattere così, modo di fare così, voce così...cazzolina, sono ben pochi i fortunati che si ritrovano un partner fatto su misura...l'amore, se davvero c'è nella coppia, deve servire anche ad accettare...non a pretendere e volere sempre...tra l'altro, da terzi poi...
E se noti, queste persone che cercano, pretendono, cercano e ancora pretendono...non sono manco loro complete verso gli altri...facci caso!
Air


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2008)

Benvenuta.

Una curiosità, a cui sicuramente Libertà di Scelta, un nostro utente, puo' rispondere.

Quanto durano le "PERFETTE INTESE MENTALI" tra colleghi/potenziali amanti?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2008)

Air, ma dove sta scritto che solo le persone "uguali" vanno d'accordo?

Sono assolutamente certa che sia il contrario!


----------



## Bruja (15 Luglio 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì ma Bru... questa c'ha 33 anni e son 10 anni che sta col marito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va bene ma se é riso in bianco... perché non cambiare menù e non la cuoca.... O almeno lascia che la cuoca possa cambiare "ristorante in cui lavorare"...
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Air, ma dove sta scritto che solo le persone "uguali" vanno d'accordo?
> 
> Sono assolutamente certa che sia il contrario!


 
...non è tanto il fatto dell'uguaglianza, quanto il fatto di cosa si ha bisogno. Se, per esempio, questa nostra nuova amica ha la necessità di avere una certa intesa, di essere ritenuta importante...si cerchi una persona che faccia per lei. ma come vedi, la bellezza è migliore quella del marito, ma l'intesa è migliore quella con questo tizio...più persone per avere quello che io definisco il 100%...decida: o uno più "bruttino" ma con la quale s'intende o un figo della madonnina con la quale non s'intende. Ma chi glie lo fa fare di lasciare il bello e mettersi con il bruttarello dell'intesa o di tenersi l'intesa ma non la bellezza, quando si possono avere entrambe le cose?
Specifico, prima che Lale75 scappi, dopo questo mio benvenuto un po' incazzoso, che sto prendendo spunto dal suo scritto ma il discorso è rivolto a tutti.
Air


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2008)

Air, non dimenticare una cosa.

La presunta "Intesa" non è un qualcosa esistente a tavolino, oggettivo  ma semplicemente l'"effetto magico" ma transeunte del corteggiamento e della novità.

Tutti arrivano qui (l'ultimo LDS) dicendo "Ah questa persona mi comprende alla perfezione!"

Poi andando avanti l'altro diventa stronzo/zoccola/bastardo.

E nessuno tradisce perché il collega ama, come lui/lei, le retrospettive di KUROSAWA.
NESSUNO!

Vedi come svanisce l'"intesa" (che poi è cosa fragilissima che si costruisce con reciproche concessioni e sacrifici in anni e anni di vita in comune...), che poi...era solo FOIA!


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Air, non dimenticare una cosa.
> 
> *La presunta "Intesa" non è un qualcosa esistente a tavolino, oggettivo ma semplicemente l'"effetto magico" ma transeunte del corteggiamento e della novità.*
> 
> ...


...no, no, ci sono coppie che hanno intesa anche dopo il periodo "novità & corteggiamento"...forse, in questo periodo ce n'é maggiormente, ma l'intesa non è dovuta dalla news, ma dalla compatibilità, a parer mio.
Vere, non voglio tornare a parlare di me e delle mie esperienze, ma se il partner non ha le caratteristiche che noi vorremmo, c'è chi ama e se lo fa andare ugualmente bene e chi...queste caratteristiche le cerca, ahimè, altrove...forse, perchè non si ama abbastanza...forse perchè si vuole l'uovo, la gallina...e l'intero pollaio...forse perchè...non ci si vuole far mancare nulla...e si vuole essere serviti e riveriti...
Air


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2008)

In tutto questo teatrino l'unica cosa positiva e': Non ci sono bambini grazieadddio!!!


----------



## LDS (15 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova del forum e vorrei che voi mi aiutaste a capire...a capire cosa mi sta succedendo, perchè vi leggo da un pò e spero possiate riversare un pò delle vostre sagge parole anche su di me. Sto con mio marito da quasi dieci anni, sposati da due. Prima di incontrarlo non ho mai avuto relazioni importanti, nessuno con cui, a mio modo di vedere, valesse la pena di fare sul serio;  con lui, però, è stato subito diverso e, anzi, sono stata io a cercare e a volere a tutti i costi questa relazione perchè lui, invece, era uscito da poco da una lunga relazione disastrosa.
> Io e mio marito siamo persone completamente diverse in tutto: idee politiche, religiose, ambienti di lavoro ed amicizie eppure questo non mi ha mai disturbato nonostante, ovviamente, sia stato spesso fonte di grosse litigate (quelle non mancano mai!).
> Io amo mio marito, lo amo davvero molto e in questi dieci anni trascorsi assieme non ho mai considerato gli altri uomini se non come semplici colleghi di lavoro-amici-conoscenti etc, PERO'...però da qualche tempo ho conosciuto un collega, uno che decisamente non è paragonabile a LUI quanto a bellezza e nei confronti del quale non provo l'attrazione fisica che ancor oggi provo per mio marito ma con cui c'è un'intesa perfetta a livello mentale...e per la prima volta dopo un decennio sto flirtando con un uomo a cui so di piacere e che, probabilmente, sa di piacermi.
> So che sto sbagliando e continuo a ripetermi che se mio marito lo sapesse ne soffrirebbe immensamente e non potrei sopportarlo eppure cerco ogni occasione per vedere l'altro e per parlare con lui e stare lì, come un'idiota, a guardare come mi guarda perchè di nuovo, dopo anni, c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire speciale...cosa mi sta succedendo? Sto semplicemente esercitando un "diritto di flirtare" che a 33 anni non può essermi negato o sto cercando di negare che mi sto innamorando di un altro?



Oddio come è piccolo e uguale il mondo!

Non sto qua a raccontarti la mia storia, leggi quello che ho scritto non più di 5 settimane fa.
Vuoi che ti dica come va a finire se continui? Te lo scopi, e se non è un fesso ci fai del grandissimo sesso. Poi quando ti accorgi che ti stai prendendo troppo o fai la vacca come la mia di collega che dice povero maritino, o sono cazzi.
Adesso, a me piace tantissimo la relazione che ho creato con la mia collega di lavoro. Stesse idee politiche, stesse idee religiose, amiamo gli animali entrambi, stessa musica, stessi gusti cinematografici, stessi gusti letterali, stessi gusti culinari, abbiamo visto anche gli stessi posti nello stesso periodo di vita. Ci piacciono praticamente un sacco di cose ad entrambi. Devo ancora trovare una cosa che non abbiamo in comune.
Questo aiuta, hai sempre qualcosa da dire, non puoi rimanere in silenzio se ogni cosa che dici piace anche all'altro. Poi se ti parte anche l'attrazione fisica (a lei è partita prima che a me), vabbè sei fottuta, perchè a letto te lo porti sicuro. Lui non ti dirà di no, è uomo, e l'uomo dove c'è da scopare, va!
Gli interessi in comune non se ne vanno via. Ma quello che cresce dopo è la voglia di viverli questi interessi, è la voglia di stare insieme a questa persona, è la voglia di tenere per mano una donna (nel tuo caso un uomo), tutte le piccole cose che ti fanno stare bene e che tu non potrai fare se non di nascosto.
Io sono ancora presissimo da lei, abbiamo un mondo di differenza di età anagrafica, mentale non saprei. Ma poi alla fine la tua famiglia è più importante, alla fine tuo marito vincerà su di lui e ci starete male entrambi.
Vabbè, fra qualche settimana saprò qualcosa di più della mia. Della tua ti dico, che se cominci a sentirlo spesso, se hai voglia te lo porti a letto in meno di due settimane. Sicuro e garantito. Poi tornerai qua a raccontare come ho fatto io. Ne più e ne meno.


----------



## LDS (15 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Air, non dimenticare una cosa.
> 
> La presunta "Intesa" non è un qualcosa esistente a tavolino, oggettivo  ma semplicemente l'"effetto magico" ma transeunte del corteggiamento e della novità.
> 
> ...



Non ho ancora detto che è stronza/zoccola/bastarda, ho detto che vorrei picchiarla perchè non me la da più! E cazzo, a me piaceva!


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non ho ancora detto che è stronza/zoccola/bastarda, ho detto che vorrei picchiarla perchè non me la da più! E cazzo, a me piaceva!


Lei ama il potere che ha su di te, non ama te.... E tu non puoi farci un cazzo... Perchè se ti inkazzi lei si inkattivisce ancora di più..... E diventerà sadica all'inverosimile....
Figlio mio..... Hai goduto..... Adesso fottitene.... Ma davvero, non per tattica.... E se questo atteggiamento sortisce qualche effetto godrai di nuovo.... Ma non aspettartelo....

Amen


----------



## LDS (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lei ama il potere che ha su di te, non ama te.... E tu non puoi farci un cazzo... Perchè se ti inkazzi lei si inkattivisce ancora di più..... E diventerà sadica all'inverosimile....
> Figlio mio..... Hai goduto..... Adesso fottitene.... Ma davvero, non per tattica.... E se questo atteggiamento sortisce qualche effetto godrai di nuovo.... Ma non aspettartelo....
> 
> Amen


Ieri l'ho fatta ingelosire a morte, pensa che mi ha chiamato 3 volte ( e non le ho risposto) di sera per sapere cosa stavo facendo.

Secondo me torna----> o almeno spero!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2008)

LDS, il post sopra hai detto che è una vacca...

...eleganza, ragazzo mio, impara un po' di eleganza...

Quanto all'intesa: certo che ci sono intese che resistono. Ma non dipendono affatto dagli interessi in comune, piuttosto dai Progetti e dai Valori di fondo comuni.

Se lui ama come me le serie tv, ma è un grande stronzo, cosa vuoi costruire?!

Ok parleremo alla morte di House e Tudors e Grey's, pero' sempre stronzo rimane!

E comunque l'intesa si giudica alle nozze d'argento, non dopo due caffé alla macchinetta!

Quella, lo ribadisco, è foia!


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ieri l'ho fatta ingelosire a morte, pensa che mi ha chiamato 3 volte ( e non le ho risposto) di sera per sapere cosa stavo facendo.
> 
> Secondo me torna----> o almeno spero!


Bene così. Ma metti in conto che potrebbe solo voler riprendere in mano il potere per poi lasciarti di nuovo a bocca asciutta.

Stì giochini possono durare a lungo scopando ben poco......

Mettiti nella condizione di non aver nulla da perdere... Se ti fa fare un altro giro in groppa bene, sennò chissenefotte.....


----------



## Bruja (16 Luglio 2008)

*Vewrena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> LDS, il post sopra hai detto che è una vacca...
> 
> ...eleganza, ragazzo mio, impara un po' di eleganza...
> 
> ...


Spiace dirlo ma una verità l'ha detta Jesus e l'altra l'ha detta lui stesso..... godono del potere reciproco che stimola una pseudo gelosia. Quello che vogliono é solleticarsi per motivi individuali, la loro vita passionale.
Quanto all'intesa, esistono esempi fulgidi di intesa anche dopo anni, ma non confondiamo l'intesa con lo stare bene a letto o lo star bene con qualcuno che quando ti incontra ha lo scopo speculare di stare bene e levarsi i pensieri. Mai come ora sono convinta che l'amante, non importa di che natura, sia assolutamente funzionale al periodo in cui lo/la si cerca o lo/la si tiene.... e sempre che resti amante.... perché ruoli differenti diventa pesante sostenerli per chi ha iniziato un rapporto con presupposti compensativi o distraenti!!! L'amante, per importante e durevole che sia, é la vacanza perché ne ha le connotazioni generali.... per il quotidiano serve altra stoffa e spessore. Non per nulla questi numerosi esempi che ci vengon o sottoposti dimostrano che il marito o la moglie più defettibile può diventare amante strepitoso/a.... ergo puoi fare una maratona di km. se tieni un passo cadenzato, ma se vuoi fare lo scattista... non vai oltre i 100 max400 mt. se hai la staffetta!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova del forum e vorrei che voi mi aiutaste a capire...a capire cosa mi sta succedendo, perchè vi leggo da un pò e spero possiate riversare un pò delle vostre sagge parole anche su di me. Sto con mio marito da quasi dieci anni, sposati da due. Prima di incontrarlo non ho mai avuto relazioni importanti, nessuno con cui, a mio modo di vedere, valesse la pena di fare sul serio; con lui, però, è stato subito diverso e, anzi, sono stata io a cercare e a volere a tutti i costi questa relazione perchè lui, invece, era uscito da poco da una lunga relazione disastrosa.
> Io e mio marito siamo persone completamente diverse in tutto: idee politiche, religiose, ambienti di lavoro ed amicizie eppure questo non mi ha mai disturbato nonostante, ovviamente, sia stato spesso fonte di grosse litigate (quelle non mancano mai!).
> Io amo mio marito, lo amo davvero molto e in questi dieci anni trascorsi assieme non ho mai considerato gli altri uomini se non come semplici colleghi di lavoro-amici-conoscenti etc, PERO'...però da qualche tempo ho conosciuto un collega, uno che decisamente non è paragonabile a LUI quanto a bellezza e nei confronti del quale non provo l'attrazione fisica che ancor oggi provo per mio marito ma con cui c'è un'intesa perfetta a livello mentale...e per la prima volta dopo un decennio sto flirtando con un uomo a cui so di piacere e che, probabilmente, sa di piacermi.
> So che sto sbagliando e continuo a ripetermi che se mio marito lo sapesse ne soffrirebbe immensamente e non potrei sopportarlo eppure cerco ogni occasione per vedere l'altro e per parlare con lui e stare lì, come un'idiota, a guardare come mi guarda perchè di nuovo, dopo anni, c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire speciale...cosa mi sta succedendo? Sto semplicemente esercitando un "diritto di flirtare" che a 33 anni non può essermi negato o sto cercando di negare che mi sto innamorando di un altro?


Quando ho letto questo 3D mi sono dispiaciuto per non avere il tempo di risponderti subito, ma questi sono gli argomenti che meritano risposte molto articolate e non volevo scrivere nulla di troppo banale.

Quello che ti sta capitando non so se può entrare nella sfera dell'innamoramento, questo è uno stato sentimentale che non ha "ragioni" per esistere, c'è o non c'è. mentre invece io scorgo il disagio che ho avvertito molto tempo fa e che ho cercato in tanti anni di spiegare.

Qualcuno lo chiama "compensazione" io preserisco definirlo "completamento"

Immaginiamo una stazione ferroviaria di provincia come PIOLTELLO, da un lato è connessa a SEGRATE e dall'altro è connessa a VIGNATE. Potremmo dire che Pioltello è servita al 100%, il 50% da Segrate e il 50% da Vignate.

Se prendessimo una stazione di capolinea, avremmo la stazione servita al 100% dalla prima stazione connessa.

Questo è in realtà l'unione di coppia! Le nostre aspettative/speranze/risposte arrivano tutte da una sola stazione. Può esistere anche un traffico/scambio importante tre le due stazioni, ma solo da quei binari noi avremo risposte.

Se invece prendiamo una stazione di smistamento come ad esempio BOLOGNA o PIACENZA, i nostri scambi sarebbe da e verso altrettante città importanti, ogni binario porterà a noi risposte che non possono arrivare dagli altri.

Ma prendiamo ora i rapporti sociali.

Ognuno di noi ha un suo bagaglio culturale, un esperienza di vita, delle aspettative e delle passioni. Decidiamo di vivere con un'altra persona che a sua volta a le sue esperienze, il suo bagaglio, le sue passioni....... Riuscire a trovare due persone IDENTICHE e di sesso opposto che abbiano le stesse esperienze distribuite in ugual misura, oltre ad essere impossibile, è assai noioso e non consolidante: noi abbiamo bisogno di scambi con gli altri, non rafforzare ciò che già sappiamo.

Ecco che alla fine siamo attratti spesso da persone molto diverse da noi. Purtroppo però non esisterà mai una persona che possa darci tutte le risposte che noi cerchiamo nella vita. Inoltre se questa persona si rapporta sempre e solo con noi, prima o poi esaurirà le nozioni che avrà da trasmetterci. Diventa dunque fondamentale un scambio con persone fuori dal nostro rapporto, aprire un nuovo nodo comunicativo per accrescere le nostre conoscenze.

Questo purtroppo per quasi tutti significa TRADIRE perchè si dedica ad altri un tempo che sembra rubato alla coppia, io invece trovo che spesso sia necessario proprio perchè l'arricchimento culturale (non sessuale) aiuta a vivere meglio anche la coppia.

Dico "completamento" perchè NOI siamo il centro della nostra vita, e solo quando avremo collegato tutti i nostri sensi verso il mondo esterno saremo "completi", il nostro partner può completarci al 50%, al 70%, al 80%, anche al 90%, ma è impossibile che ci completi al 100% e se anche decidessimo di accontentarci, il rapporto si inaridirebbe con il tempo e dieci anni possono essere un tempo sufficiente per dimezzare lo scambio culturale con un'altra persona......


----------



## lale75 (16 Luglio 2008)

Grazie, grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte, anche quelle "incazzate". Forse la verità è che quello che mi piace di più di quest'uomo è solo il fatto di piacergli perchè dopo dieci anni di relazione, e nonostante io sia una bella ragazza, mio marito sembra dimenticarsi alle volte della mia presenza. Forse è solo il fatto che abbiamo qualche preoccupazione con il lavoro e ultimamente sembriamo più distanti. Non voglio "farmi una scopata", per quella ho mio marito che è il miglior amante che abbia mai avuto, l'unico che mi ha fatto sentire sempre a mio agio. Non è il sesso che cerco, forse è solo l'attenzione che in questo momento lui non mi può dare. 
Grazie per avermi risposto perchè mi avete fatto capire quello che "l'altro" potrebbe darmi...che in realtà non mi interessa proprio...grazie grazie


----------



## Old Angel (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Grazie, grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte, anche quelle "incazzate". Forse la verità è che quello che mi piace di più di quest'uomo è solo il fatto di piacergli perchè dopo dieci anni di relazione, e nonostante io sia una bella ragazza, mio marito sembra dimenticarsi alle volte della mia presenza. Forse è solo il fatto che abbiamo qualche preoccupazione con il lavoro e ultimamente sembriamo più distanti. Non voglio "farmi una scopata", per quella ho mio marito che è il miglior amante che abbia mai avuto, l'unico che mi ha fatto sentire sempre a mio agio. Non è il sesso che cerco, forse è solo l'attenzione che in questo momento lui non mi può dare.
> Grazie per avermi risposto perchè mi avete fatto capire quello che "l'altro" potrebbe darmi...che in realtà non mi interessa proprio...grazie grazie


Una cosa però è certa, di queste carenze che tu senti dovresti parlarne con il marito...il dialogo è fondamentale in una coppia altrimenti prima o poi ci caschi....hai resistito ma questo per quanto? devi/dovete superare questa crisi subito e insieme.


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Però Lupa, non puoi negare che la nostra nuova amica, prima di sposarsi sapeva che tipo fosse il marito...se vedeva che non c'era intesa...cazzolina, doveva fermarsi...
> Non voglio semplificare le cose ma...ha voluto la bicicletta ed ora pedala! Mi fanno incazzare le persone che vogliono il 100% e lo ricavano con-da più individui...non è possibile sentir dire: "Il mio partner ha tutti questi pregi, però..." però un emerito cazzo...scegliamo i partner e, o ce li teniamo per quelli che sono o li lasciamo! Non credo che si sia accorta solo ora che il marito abbia queste lacune..anzi, se leggi bene il suo intervento, in primis dice, appunto, che sono diversissimi.
> Coscritta (Lale75), non t'offendere per come mi sono espresso...sono un po' burinotto...non ho le mezze misure e metodi ortodossi.
> Air


Air... e Asu... e Iago... sì... c'avete ragione.

Lo so anche io.

Ma è anche vero che dieci anni fa c'aveva 23 anni.

A 23 anni si può anche non avere proprio le idee chiarissime!!!


Mi dirai... s'è sposata due anni fa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... che ce n'aveva 31...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ok, m'avete convinto!
Lapidiamola!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






No dai... è che... ragazzi... ma che cazzo vi sposate a fare?????


----------



## lale75 (16 Luglio 2008)

Ti sposi perchè in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vuoi...il che non vuol dire che non si possano attraversare momenti di difficoltà credo, nè che uno non possa rendersi eventualmente cono di aver fatto una caxxata. Quanto al parlare con mio marito di questo: è assolutamente escluso, mi lascerebbe immediatamente, senza dubbio


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Ti sposi perchè in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vuoi...*il che non vuol dire che non si possano attraversare momenti di difficoltà credo, nè che uno non possa rendersi eventualmente cono di aver fatto una caxxata. Quanto al parlare con mio marito di questo: è assolutamente escluso, mi lascerebbe immediatamente, senza dubbio


Che vuoi o che ti resta da fare?

Perchè... parliamoci chiaro... fidanzati da un pò di anni... circa 8 no?
Un tempo ragionevole per far venire l'orchite a chiunque.

A quel punto cosa fai?

O ti sposi, o ti molli.








Mai sentito uno che si mollasse...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... infatti... dopo un pò... li ritrovi tutti su questo forum.


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti sposi perchè in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vuoi...il che non vuol dire che non si possano attraversare momenti di difficoltà credo, nè che uno non possa rendersi eventualmente cono di aver fatto una caxxata. Quanto al parlare con mio marito di questo: è assolutamente escluso, *mi lascerebbe immediatamente, senza dubbio*


 
Brutta cosa la presunzione!!!!

Meglio non dire nulla e capitare che magari fra qualche mese scopra casualmente che in un momento di crisi eri li li per tradirlo con quest'uomo..... allora si che salverai il tuo matrimonio e soprattutto, avrai di sicuro migliorato lo stato di disagio che provi ora.

Non capisco perchè si debba sempre fuggire davanti alle brutte notizie come se nascondendole si possa vivere meglio, e si pensi che il peso di un disagio ci consenta di vivere sereni.

Se hai sentito la necessità di frequentare una persona che ti ha corteggiato, è giusto mostrare a tuo marito il tuo stato di bisogno, se ti ama troverà il modo di dimostrartelo, se non ti ama, che cavolo stai li a preoccuparti di rimanergli fedele.....


----------



## Old Angel (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti sposi perchè in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vuoi...il che non vuol dire che non si possano attraversare momenti di difficoltà credo, nè che uno non possa rendersi eventualmente cono di aver fatto una caxxata. Quanto al parlare con mio marito di questo: è assolutamente escluso, mi lascerebbe immediatamente, senza dubbio


Mica devi parlare del tipo, ma di quello che senti di quello che vorresti, perchè non affrontare i problemi?....poi si arriva al punto con la solita frase....dovevi capirlo io ti lanciavo dei segnali


----------



## Mari' (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti sposi perchè in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vuoi...il che non vuol dire che non si possano attraversare momenti di difficoltà credo, nè che uno non possa rendersi eventualmente cono di aver fatto una caxxata. Quanto al parlare con mio marito di questo: è assolutamente escluso, mi lascerebbe immediatamente, senza dubbio


Le crisi nel matrimonio servono, e' da li che si misura di che spessore e' l'unione.

Io credo invece che dovresti parlarne con lui di questo tuo disagio/malessere ... farebbe tanto bene ad entrambi.


----------



## lale75 (16 Luglio 2008)

No no, io ne ho conosciuto uno che dopo 7-8 anni, appena si cominciava a parlare di matrimonio levava le tende e l'ha fatto più di una volta!. Intendevo dire che io desideravo sposare mio marito da anni ma lui, deluso dalla sua precedente relazione credo, diceva "faremo faremo"...poi è arrivato anche per lui il momento giusto. Se avesse detto ancora aspettiamo però lo mollavo io


----------



## La Lupa (16 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Brutta cosa la presunzione!!!!
> 
> Meglio non dire nulla e capitare che magari fra qualche mese scopra casualmente che in un momento di crisi eri li li per tradirlo con quest'uomo..... allora si che salverai il tuo matrimonio e soprattutto, avrai di sicuro migliorato lo stato di disagio che provi ora.
> 
> ...


Ops!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma Lanci!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sei il Lanci che tutti noi conosciamo???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cavolo! Ma non mi ero mica accorta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... cavolo.... ben tornato ferrovecchio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps: scusa nuova utente!


----------



## lale75 (16 Luglio 2008)

Quando in passato gli ho detto che non ero felice mi ha detto che il problema era che io ero cambiata perchè lui è sempre lo stesso e quindi se io sono infelice non è certo per una sua colpa...


----------



## Old Angel (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quando in passato gli ho detto che non ero felice mi ha detto che il problema era che io ero cambiata perchè lui è sempre lo stesso e quindi se io sono infelice non è certo per una sua colpa...


Embè? anche se fosse? il tradimento è solo un paliativo che alla fin fine non risolve il problema, quindi devi insistere e comunque non è solo un problema tuo ma un problema di coppia e questo devi farglielo capire e come se ti avesse detto zitta va a cuccia e tu hai fatto esattamente questo, coda in mezzo alle gambe e ti sei messa in un angolo....e non è giusto.


----------



## lale75 (16 Luglio 2008)

Già...ma ad insistere cosa ottengo? Sai cosa mi dice"Vattene allora se non sei felice, ma ricordati che se passi quella porta puoi fare a meno di tornare!"E' già successo, non lo dico perchè lo immagino. Mia mamma una volta mi ha detto"Vattene davvero, se ti ama ti riprenderà di sicuro"ma so che lei si sbaglia. Piuttosto soffrirebbe come un cane ma non mi chiederebbe mai di tornare


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le crisi nel matrimonio servono, *e' da li che si misura di che spessore e' l'unione.*
> 
> Io credo invece che dovresti parlarne con lui di questo tuo disagio/malessere ... farebbe tanto bene ad entrambi.


QUOTO, QUOTO, QUOTO...questa è la chiave!
Marì...fatti dare un grosso bacione per quello che hai appena scritto. E' due anni che sono qui iscritto, è due anni che mi batto su queste due benedette righe che tu hai scritto. E' questo il punto! E' questa la chiave! Se la coppia è solida, se la coppia si AMA (e ribadisco per la milionesima volta, AMARE con...non solo la "A" maiuscola!!!!, se ci si vuole davvero bene), le crisi si superano!!!! Questo è lo spessore dell'unione!
Ma forse forse, non ho tutti i torti quando affermo che, chi tradisce non è per causa di crisi e problemi, bensì perchè non c'è più quell'amore che c'era...non c'è spessore!
Air


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2008)

e se uno tradisse perchè non riesce a farne a meno....perchè preso e attizzato si lasciasse trasportare dalle emozioni? Certo, quello che ci distingue dalle bestie è la razionalità delle cose, è il sapere, a volte, che c'è un giusto, uno sbagliato, e un questo non si fa.
Ma non è sempre facile dire di no, anche quando sarebbe la cosa da fare.


----------



## Old cinzia65 (16 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e se uno tradisse perchè non riesce a farne a meno....perchè preso e attizzato si lasciasse trasportare dalle emozioni? Certo, quello che ci distingue dalle bestie è la razionalità delle cose, è il sapere, a volte, che c'è un giusto, uno sbagliato, e un questo non si fa.
> Ma non è sempre facile dire di no, anche quando sarebbe la cosa da fare.



   e questo per la mancanza di spessore a cui si riferisce mari

spessore personale, oltre che di coppia


----------



## lale75 (16 Luglio 2008)

Dire di no è un dovere che hai nei confronti della persona che ami...se la ami


----------



## Old cinzia65 (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dire di no è un dovere che hai nei confronti della persona che ami...se la ami



scusa se puntualizzo... il dovere ce l'hai anche se non la ami eh?


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2008)

esprimevo una possibilità.

Poi il mondo è fatto di persone umane. E l'essere umano è debole, è fragile emotivamente, si lascia trasportare, cade quando non dovrebbe. Ci si passa tutti. Oppure il mondo è fatto di stinchi di santi a parole, e da uomini di merda nei fatti.


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Luglio 2008)

Concordo con entrambe (Cinzia e Lale): quando lo spessore è "spesso", è indistruttibile.
E l'essere fedeli è un dovere che si ha nei confronti della persona che si Ama. Se davverlo la si Ama.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> esprimevo una possibilità.
> 
> Poi il mondo è fatto di persone umane. *E l'essere umano è debole, è fragile emotivamente, si lascia trasportare, cade quando non dovrebbe.* Ci si passa tutti. Oppure il mondo è fatto di stinchi di santi a parole, e da uomini di merda nei fatti.


...eggià...anch'io, quando passo davanti alle banche penso che sarebbe "meglio" fare una sostanziosa rapina, piuttosto che farmi un culo tanto per poche migliaia d'euro al mese...dici che se alla pula o ai caramba mi giustificherò con ciò che hai scritto e sottolineato, mi daranno una pacca sulla spalla e mi comprenderanno?
Air


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...eggià...anch'io, quando passo davanti alle banche penso che sarebbe "meglio" fare una sostanziosa rapina, piuttosto che farmi un culo tanto per poche migliaia d'euro al mese...dici che se alla pula o ai caramba mi giustificherò con ciò che hai scritto e sottolineato, mi daranno una pacca sulla spalla e mi comprenderanno?
> Air


Azzo air, non fare anche tu i paragoni assurdi. Scopare sta a grimaldello come figa sta gioielleria? direi di no! tradire non è uguale ad uccidere o rubare. interpreta la mia frase come vuoi e puoi giustificare un trentenne che sodomizza e smembra una bambina di 10 anni. E direi che non è quello che ho detto.


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Azzo air, non fare anche tu i paragoni assurdi. Scopare sta a grimaldello come figa sta gioielleria? direi di no! tradire non è uguale ad uccidere o rubare. interpreta la mia frase come vuoi e puoi giustificare un trentenne che sodomizza e smembra una bambina di 10 anni. E direi che non è quello che ho detto.


LdS, ti quoto...hai ragione...il tradimento non è punibile e quindi...vedi bene ciò che accade. Non voglio polemizzare, non voglio minimamente pensare ad una legge che punirebbe gli infedeli...il mio è un discorso tanto per dire...però, ideato per far intuire la troppa tolleranza che viene data ai tradimenti. Le tropppe scusanti. I troppi pretesti.
Si è punibili per un sacco di motivi che inducono alla violenza psicologica...chissà perchè, il traditore che piglia per il culo il partner, non lo considera nessuno. Anzi: ha tradito per..."colpa" del tradito stesso (in molti casi)!
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Luglio 2008)

LdS...aggiungo: come tu fai a dire che il mio paragone è assurdo? Dove sta scritto che una rapina è peggior azione di un tradimento? Solo perchè la legge punisce i rapinatori e non anche gli infedeli! Solo per questo!
Air


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> LdS, ti quoto...hai ragione...il tradimento non è punibile e quindi...vedi bene ciò che accade. Non voglio polemizzare, non voglio minimamente pensare ad una legge che punirebbe gli infedeli...il mio è un discorso tanto per dire...però, ideato per far intuire la troppa tolleranza che viene data ai tradimenti. Le tropppe scusanti. I troppi pretesti.
> Si è punibili per un sacco di motivi che inducono alla violenza psicologica...chissà perchè, il traditore che piglia per il culo il partner, non lo considera nessuno. Anzi: ha tradito per..."colpa" del tradito stesso (in molti casi)!
> Air


Ci mancherebbe anche solo una legge che punisse (non punirebbe lol) chi tradisce. A quest'ora saremmo tutti con le manette. o con multe da pagare. Cardinali compresi.


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> LdS...aggiungo: come tu fai a dire che il mio paragone è assurdo? Dove sta scritto che una rapina è peggior azione di un tradimento? Solo perchè la legge punisce i rapinatori e non anche gli infedeli! Solo per questo!
> Air


Allora, 

Punto 1. 

La rapina è un reato penale e lo stato diventa parte lesa e si rivale su di te come il danneggiato che ha subito una rapina. quando ti trombi la moglie del tuo migliore amico non commetti nessuna azione che danneggia in qualsivoglia motivo lo stato.

Punto 2. 

Ragionando per assurdo se il tradimento fosse azione peggiore della rapina allora lo stato sarebbe parte lesa e siccome questo non è possibile il tradimento non supera la rapina.

Spiegazione giuridica.

Ma siccome mi sembra di aver a che fare con una persona colta ed intelligente non vorrei parlare a sproposito.

Se cominci a paragonare un tradimento ad un reato punibile con sanzioni da tre a dieci anni allora paragoniamo una toccata in un parcheggio di un terzo ad un camion che ci investe in autostrada.


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2008)

Di porcherie nel mondo ce ne sono a sufficienza. 

Scopare, ti prego, non inserirmela fra le schifezze del mondo.


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2008)

La lesa dignità, in un certo senso è punibile.

...a mia moglie il giudice ha negato il diritto all'assegnazione di assegno di mantenimento


----------



## LDS (16 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> La lesa dignità, in un certo senso è punibile.
> 
> ...a mia moglie il giudice ha negato il diritto all'assegnazione di assegno di mantenimento









































Cazzo, un giudice serio!


----------



## Iago (16 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Cazzo, un giudice serio!



bè....

ha dato torto a tutti e due, o meglio...si addebitano le colpe della fine del matrimonio ad entrambi i coniugi

avrei gli estremi per fare ricorso,  ma non esiste proprio,
 l'unica cosa che volevo l'ho avuta...

l'affidamento condiviso delle bambine, stop.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Di porcherie nel mondo ce ne sono a sufficienza.
> 
> Scopare, ti prego, non inserirmela fra le schifezze del mondo.


Scopare un paio di balle, se in una rapina non ci scappa il morto o il ferito sono 10 min di paura e bon ee vissero tutti felice contenti, un paio di corna che tu trovi tanto normali...una semplice scopata come tu la chiami rovinano la vita a più persone coniugi bambini parenti amici, qui dentro c'è gente che soffre da *anni* per una semplice scopata...la semplice scopata ti cambia totalmente la vita ti cambia dentro ma di brutto e molti si tirano pure un colpo per una semplice scopata...conosco una signora che la vengono a prendere una volta alla settimana con l'ambulanza per una semplice scopata.

Per adesso godi ma se dovesse mai capitarti di trovarti dall'altra parte della barricata con un apendiabiti sulla testa con tanto di famiglia a carico e a seguito con poche possibilità di scelta torna a raccontarci le tue impressioni.

Scusa la rabbia ma tu proprio non hai idea


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho fatto un leasing e ho rinnovato l'armatura......... (cazzo 15 anni di rate......)


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quando in passato gli ho detto che non ero felice mi ha detto che il problema era che io ero cambiata perchè lui è sempre lo stesso e quindi se io sono infelice non è certo per una sua colpa...


Rammentagli che se lui non è cambiato significa che è IBERNATO, tutti cambiano con il passare degli anni, quindi o lui è una mummia, o è cambiato, deve solo accettarlo.

Se rimane sulle sue posizioni, hai capito perchè dopo dieci anni il tuo rapporto con lui può dirsi esaurito


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già...ma ad insistere cosa ottengo? Sai cosa mi dice"Vattene allora se non sei felice, ma ricordati che se passi quella porta puoi fare a meno di tornare!"E' già successo, non lo dico perchè lo immagino. Mia mamma una volta mi ha detto"Vattene davvero, se ti ama ti riprenderà di sicuro"ma so che lei si sbaglia. Piuttosto soffrirebbe come un cane ma non mi chiederebbe mai di tornare


Il classico uomo DENIM quello che non deve chiedere mai, ovvero un uomo IMMATURO!!!!

Stai dando sempre più corpo al motivo per cui ti stai guardando intorno......


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> *e se uno tradisse perchè non riesce a farne a meno....*perchè preso e attizzato si lasciasse trasportare dalle emozioni? Certo, quello che ci distingue dalle bestie è la razionalità delle cose, è il sapere, a volte, che c'è un giusto, uno sbagliato, e un questo non si fa.
> Ma non è sempre facile dire di no, anche quando sarebbe la cosa da fare.


 
se non riesci a farne a meno, significa che non ti importa nulla di perdere quello che hai, o che alla fine tutto sommato hai perso il motivo per cui valga la pena rinunciare a qualcosa, a questo punto la domanda che devi porti è: "perchè rimango in una situazione dove devo contemplare il tradimento????"


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> esprimevo una possibilità.
> 
> Poi il mondo è fatto di persone umane. E l'essere umano è debole, è fragile emotivamente, si lascia trasportare, cade quando non dovrebbe. Ci si passa tutti. Oppure il mondo è fatto di stinchi di santi a parole, e da uomini di merda nei fatti.


Non è proprio esattamente così............


----------



## Old lancillotto (16 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> LdS...aggiungo: come tu fai a dire che il mio paragone è assurdo? Dove sta scritto che una rapina è peggior azione di un tradimento? Solo perchè la legge punisce i rapinatori e non anche gli infedeli! Solo per questo!
> Air


SONO D'ACCORDO


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (17 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quando in passato gli ho detto che non ero felice mi ha detto che il problema era che io ero cambiata perchè lui è sempre lo stesso e quindi se io sono infelice non è certo per una sua colpa...


tu hai già tradito dentro di te.  quanto scrivi qui è un tradimento altrettanto brutto e vile, tu sei già stata tradita... ne più ne meno di quello che ho subito io... ma di questo tradimento non si parla mai... e può essere giornaliero, costante e altrettanto dolorodo

bastardo dentro


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Scopare un paio di balle, se in una rapina non ci scappa il morto o il ferito sono 10 min di paura e bon ee vissero tutti felice contenti, un paio di corna che tu trovi tanto normali...una semplice scopata come tu la chiami rovinano la vita a più persone coniugi bambini parenti amici, qui dentro c'è gente che soffre da *anni* per una semplice scopata...la semplice scopata ti cambia totalmente la vita ti cambia dentro ma di brutto e molti si tirano pure un colpo per una semplice scopata...conosco una signora che la vengono a prendere una volta alla settimana con l'ambulanza per una semplice scopata.
> 
> Per adesso godi ma se dovesse mai capitarti di trovarti dall'altra parte della barricata con un apendiabiti sulla testa con tanto di famiglia a carico e a seguito con poche possibilità di scelta torna a raccontarci le tue impressioni.
> 
> Scusa la rabbia ma tu proprio non hai idea



Non ho detto che è una fesseria. Poi sei andato sul tragico. Cosa fai? nei paragoni usi il tragico solo per la scopata? Usa il tragico anche nella rapina e crepano 10 persone.

Io ho semplicemente detto che per me, paragonare un reato penale ad un tradimento non ha nessun senso.

Poi rigirala come più piace a te. 

Non ho mai detto che sfasciare le famiglie sia meno doloroso. La mia si è sfasciata per una scopata e ci sono stato male per anni, ed era solo una scopata! Quindi, invece che esortarmi a tornare quando sarò cornuto, cerca di capire quello che dico. Non paragono un reato penale con una scopata.

Ma il mondo è libero, anche nel pensiero. Così come è pieno di gente che è convinta di poter guidare con tasso alcolemico superiore al 2 %, c'è gente convinta che è lecito seviziare i prigioneri per farli parlare, c'è gente convinta che si può fare del male alla gente solo per il proprio gusto sadico di farlo.

Queste sono tutte stronzate che non hanno alcun senso. Non ha senso paragonare quello che è reato a quello che non lo è solo perchè fa male e si soffre. Il reato, per dio, non si paragona con niente.


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è proprio esattamente così............



no, hai ragione te. 

Il mondo è fatto da persone oneste, tutti. Il mondo è fatto da uomini che professano libertà, pace, uguaglianza.

il mondo è fatto da gente che aiuta il prossimo, da gente che divide quello che ha con chi non riesce a dare da mangiare ai figli.

il mondo è sorretto da valori che ci fanno andare tranquilli per le strade convinti che nessuno mai lederà la nostra libertà perchè tutti ci vogliamo bene.

il mondo è fatto di parole, tante parole, troppe parole. Ma a fatti, tutti, me in primis, facciamo altro. 

Ma questo è solo un pensiero di un cretino di 22 anni. 

Non va così il mondo.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> tu hai già tradito dentro di te.  quanto scrivi qui è un tradimento altrettanto brutto e vile, tu sei già stata tradita... ne più ne meno di quello che ho subito io... ma di questo tradimento non si parla mai... e può essere giornaliero, costante e altrettanto dolorodo
> 
> bastardo dentro



QUOTO


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, hai ragione te.
> 
> Il mondo è fatto da persone oneste, tutti. Il mondo è fatto da uomini che professano libertà, pace, uguaglianza.
> 
> ...


tu di certo non aiuti nessuno a migliorarlo, anzi, sputiamoci sopra così lo insozziamo ancor di più. Sii fiero del tuo comportamento


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> tu hai già tradito dentro di te. quanto scrivi qui è un tradimento altrettanto brutto e vile, tu sei già stata tradita... ne più ne meno di quello che ho subito io... ma di questo tradimento non si parla mai... e può essere giornaliero, costante e altrettanto dolorodo
> 
> bastardo dentro


Altro alibi.............................. davvero sconvolgente.

Se tu imparassi ad essere più onesto.......


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> tu di certo non aiuti nessuno a migliorarlo, anzi, sputiamoci sopra così lo insozziamo ancor di più. Sii fiero del tuo comportamento


Io sono meno ipocrita! Mi sento meglio del 95 % delle persone che entra in chiesa ogni domenica, che si confessa, poi torna a casa e picchia la moglie, stupra le figlie, ruba i soldi dalla cassa, denigra il lavoro degli altri, ha pregiudizi sugli extracomunitari, e che mi fa lezioni di morale.

Ma tu nella tua vita non avrai mai tradito, non avrai mai fatto nulla che possa ledere i sentimenti degli altri. Quindi, io mi inchino a cotanta magnificenza. Sono le persone come te che rendono migliore il mondo. 

Quelle che lo rendono una merda, sono gli ipocriti.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Altro alibi.............................. davvero sconvolgente.
> 
> Se tu imparassi ad essere più onesto.......


ha detto delle cose molto vere.
...se poi stai facendo qualche riferimento a fatti che non a tutti è dato sapere....allora è un altro conto, no??


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è una fesseria. Poi sei andato sul tragico. Cosa fai? nei paragoni usi il tragico solo per la scopata? Usa il tragico anche nella rapina e crepano 10 persone.
> 
> Io ho semplicemente detto che per me, paragonare un reato penale ad un tradimento non ha nessun senso.
> 
> ...


Tu pensi che l'ho messa sul tragico? guarda che ho detto solo realtà le più delicate, ne più ne meno....ma tanto a raccontare non basta non si comprende...io mi sento violentato nell'animo se ti pare poco sono stato sull'orlo del suicidio grossa cazzata lo ammetto però mi avevano portato a uno stress mentale che non immagini lontanamente..penale? si penale ci sarebbe stato per me se avessi incontrato il tipo perchè ero talmente fuori di testa non più disperato ma esasperato che se mai l'avessi incontrato gli avrei fatto la pelle.
Uno stupro cos'è secondo te? penale o no? cosa fa più male la violenza fisica o la violenza psicologica?
Pensi che un tradimento non possa arrivare a pura violenza psicologica?

Ripeto difficile comprendere senza passarci, qui dentro ho trovato un rifugio uno sfogo perchè molti comprendono il mio dolore...dolore costante vivo che macina il mio cuore da 5 anni e l'unica cura è solo imparare a conviverci.


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Io sono meno ipocrita! Mi sento meglio del 95 % delle persone che entra in chiesa ogni domenica, che si confessa, poi torna a casa e picchia la moglie, stupra le figlie, ruba i soldi dalla cassa, denigra il lavoro degli altri, ha pregiudizi sugli extracomunitari, e che mi fa lezioni di morale.
> 
> Ma tu nella tua vita non avrai mai tradito, non avrai mai fatto nulla che possa ledere i sentimenti degli altri. Quindi, io mi inchino a cotanta magnificenza. Sono le persone come te che rendono migliore il mondo.
> 
> * Quelle che lo rendono una merda, sono gli ipocriti.*


Aggiungo ... e quelli di un Feroce Egoismo, il TUO.


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Io sono meno ipocrita! Mi sento meglio del 95 % delle persone che entra in chiesa ogni domenica, che si confessa, poi torna a casa e picchia la moglie, stupra le figlie, ruba i soldi dalla cassa, denigra il lavoro degli altri, ha pregiudizi sugli extracomunitari, e che mi fa lezioni di morale.
> 
> Ma tu nella tua vita non avrai mai tradito, non avrai mai fatto nulla che possa ledere i sentimenti degli altri. Quindi, io mi inchino a cotanta magnificenza. Sono le persone come te che rendono migliore il mondo.
> 
> Quelle che lo rendono una merda, sono gli ipocriti.


 
Tranquillo, ho tradito anch'io, ma non me ne vanto e ho cercato di riparare al io tradimento capendo le ragioni che mi hanno portato a farlo, correggendo i miei errori e cercando di migliorare la mia esistenza.

Qui non si tratta di andare in Chiesa a confessarsi, tu hai voluto spargere "lettame" in giro sui mali del mondo per assolverti da una tua "Libertà di scelta" che neghi a chi tradisci.

Parli di ipocrisia, ma tu sei il primo ipocrita di fronte a chi tradisci con il tuo comportamento, quindi non chiamarti fuori da quelli che imbrattano il mondo, o credi che ipocrita è solo chi stupra le figlie???


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'ho messa sul tragico? guarda che ho detto solo realtà le più delicate, ne più ne meno....ma tanto a raccontare non basta non si comprende...io mi sento violentato nell'animo se ti pare poco sono stato sull'orlo del suicidio grossa cazzata lo ammetto però mi avevano portato a uno stress mentale che non immagini lontanamente..penale? si penale ci sarebbe stato per me se avessi incontrato il tipo perchè ero talmente fuori di testa non più disperato ma esasperato che se mai l'avessi incontrato gli avrei fatto la pelle.
> Uno stupro cos'è secondo te? penale o no? cosa fa più male la violenza fisica o la violenza psicologica?
> Pensi che un tradimento non possa arrivare a pura violenza psicologica?
> 
> Ripeto difficile comprendere senza passarci, qui dentro ho trovato un rifugio uno sfogo perchè molti comprendono il mio dolore...dolore costante vivo che macina il mio cuore da 5 anni e l'unica cura è solo imparare a conviverci.


Non so quante donne realmente violentate siano daccordo con te. Se hai pensato al suicido significa che non volevi abbastanza bene a te stesso. Per quanto male ti possa fare una persona, vieni prima tu ugualmente. 
Io sono stato abbandonato da mia madre, perchè lei se n'è andata via di casa da un giorno all'altro a seguire l'amore e ha lasciato i miei fratelli e me con mio padre che non ha mai saputo fare il padre. Da quel giorno io ho capito che tutti potevano andarse a fanculo. Che io non sto male perchè gli altri mi fanno del male. Io sono diventato molto egoista perchè penso prima a stare bene io. Perchè io amo me stesso. Di violenze psicologiche ne ho ricevute anche a sufficienza te lo garantisco. Hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire di avere una sorella a 15 anni perchè i tuoi genitori urlando ti mettono in mezzo sputandoti in faccia tutte le loro schifezze fatte nella loro vita? Ma se ne vanno a fanculo anche loro. Perchè io valgo più di loro.
Ho imparato da solo cosa è giusto per me, perchè i miei genitori non sono stati capaci di insegnarmelo. Io rispetto tutte le regole che esistono, ma nei miei sentimenti non metto limiti.


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aggiungo ... e quelli di un Feroce Egoismo, il TUO.



Io non ammazzo, non rubo, non picchio, non stupro, non distruggo, non "vandalizzo", non tocco le robe degli altri. 

Ma tu sei libera di pensare come vuoi.

Per quanto mi riguarda c'è ben di peggio.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non so quante donne realmente violentate siano daccordo con te. Se hai pensato al suicido significa che non volevi abbastanza bene a te stesso. Per quanto male ti possa fare una persona, vieni prima tu ugualmente.
> Io sono stato abbandonato da mia madre, perchè lei se n'è andata via di casa da un giorno all'altro a seguire l'amore e ha lasciato i miei fratelli e me con mio padre che non ha mai saputo fare il padre. Da quel giorno io ho capito che tutti potevano andarse a fanculo. Che io non sto male perchè gli altri mi fanno del male. Io sono diventato molto egoista perchè penso prima a stare bene io. Perchè io amo me stesso. Di violenze psicologiche ne ho ricevute anche a sufficienza te lo garantisco. Hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire di avere una sorella a 15 anni perchè i tuoi genitori urlando ti mettono in mezzo sputandoti in faccia tutte le loro schifezze fatte nella loro vita? Ma se ne vanno a fanculo anche loro. Perchè io valgo più di loro.
> Ho imparato da solo cosa è giusto per me, perchè i miei genitori non sono stati capaci di insegnarmelo. Io rispetto tutte le regole che esistono, ma nei miei sentimenti non metto limiti.




rispetto le tue sofferenze passate, ma permettimi di dirti che potevi elaborare meglio...


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ha detto delle cose molto vere.
> ...se poi stai facendo qualche riferimento a fatti che non a tutti è dato sapere....allora è un altro conto, no??


La prima affermazione è in relazione a quando ho letto, ovvero, si è anche lui dato un alibi al tradimento perchè si sente tradito per prima, e applica la legge del taglione, ma lui fa da giudice e da avvocato. Forse poteva operare diversamente.

Il secondo commento è del tutto personale e si riferisce al personaggio e a come lo conosco da tempo, a come se la racconta e come la racconta agli altri. Per prendere in prestito un termine usato da Libertà_di_scelta, è un ipocrita


----------



## Old dadaumpa1970 (17 Luglio 2008)

"le robe degli altri" no ... ehm ehm le "donne degli altri" si...


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aggiungo ... e quelli di un Feroce Egoismo, il TUO.


Basta l'egoismo, basta l'egoismo


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non so quante donne realmente violentate siano daccordo con te. Se hai pensato al suicido significa che non volevi abbastanza bene a te stesso. Per quanto male ti possa fare una persona, vieni prima tu ugualmente.
> Io sono stato abbandonato da mia madre, perchè lei se n'è andata via di casa da un giorno all'altro a seguire l'amore e ha lasciato i miei fratelli e me con mio padre che non ha mai saputo fare il padre. Da quel giorno io ho capito che tutti potevano andarse a fanculo. Che io non sto male perchè gli altri mi fanno del male. Io sono diventato molto egoista perchè penso prima a stare bene io. Perchè io amo me stesso. Di violenze psicologiche ne ho ricevute anche a sufficienza te lo garantisco. Hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire di avere una sorella a 15 anni perchè i tuoi genitori urlando ti mettono in mezzo sputandoti in faccia tutte le loro schifezze fatte nella loro vita? Ma se ne vanno a fanculo anche loro. Perchè io valgo più di loro.
> Ho imparato da solo cosa è giusto per me, perchè i miei genitori non sono stati capaci di insegnarmelo. *Io rispetto tutte le regole che esistono, ma nei miei sentimenti non metto limiti*.


Idem per me....però mi metto io dei limiti quando il mio piacere è dolore per altri, e solo per questo io mi sento Uomo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Io non ammazzo, non rubo, non picchio, non stupro, non distruggo, non "vandalizzo", *non tocco le robe degli altri*.
> 
> Ma tu sei libera di pensare come vuoi.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda c'è ben di peggio.


Nel senso che non vai a letto con le donne sposate???


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Io non ammazzo, non rubo, non picchio, non stupro, non distruggo, non "vandalizzo", non tocco le robe degli altri.
> 
> Ma tu sei libera di pensare come vuoi.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda c'è ben di peggio.



...non hai scritto
-non tocco le donne degli altri 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 non in senso di possesso, ma in qualità di moglie (prima che inizi qualche altra personalissima morale appesa alle nuvolette)


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nel senso che non vai a letto con le donne sposate???


Non costringo nessuno. Per quanto mi riguarda se lei ci sta significa che non si sente molto del marito.


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Idem per me....però mi metto io dei limiti quando il mio piacere è dolore per altri, e solo per questo io mi sento Uomo.









Io non ci riesco. Ma non mi sento meno uomo.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> La prima affermazione è in relazione a quando ho letto, ovvero, si è anche lui dato un alibi al tradimento perchè si sente tradito per prima, e applica la legge del taglione, ma lui fa da giudice e da avvocato. Forse poteva operare diversamente.
> 
> Il secondo commento è del tutto personale e si riferisce al personaggio e a come lo conosco da tempo, a come se la racconta e come la racconta agli altri. Per prendere in prestito un termine usato da Libertà_di_scelta, è un ipocrita



sulla prima affermazione sua...anch'io avrei qualcosina da ridire 

	
	
		
		
	


	






per il resto...ok, grazie per la spiegazione (ed era doverosa!)


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non so quante donne realmente violentate siano daccordo con te. Se hai pensato al suicido significa che non volevi abbastanza bene a te stesso. Per quanto male ti possa fare una persona, vieni prima tu ugualmente.
> Io sono stato abbandonato da mia madre, perchè lei se n'è andata via di casa da un giorno all'altro a seguire l'amore e ha lasciato i miei fratelli e me con mio padre che non ha mai saputo fare il padre. Da quel giorno io ho capito che tutti potevano andarse a fanculo. Che io non sto male perchè gli altri mi fanno del male. Io sono diventato molto egoista perchè penso prima a stare bene io. Perchè io amo me stesso. Di violenze psicologiche ne ho ricevute anche a sufficienza te lo garantisco. Hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire di avere una sorella a 15 anni perchè i tuoi genitori urlando ti mettono in mezzo sputandoti in faccia tutte le loro schifezze fatte nella loro vita? Ma se ne vanno a fanculo anche loro. Perchè io valgo più di loro.
> Ho imparato da solo cosa è giusto per me, perchè i miei genitori non sono stati capaci di insegnarmelo. Io rispetto tutte le regole che esistono, ma nei miei sentimenti non metto limiti.


Tu hai bisogno di aiuto, serio aiuto, un terapista ... hai una marea di proplemi legati alla tua infanzia, alla mancanza di punti di riferimento, ovvero di genitori assenti.

In fondo il tuo stile di vita evidenzia il Tuo malessere interno ... 22anni sei ancora giovane per riparare il male che ti hanno fatto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non costringo nessuno. Per quanto mi riguarda se lei ci sta significa che non si sente molto del marito.


Ho capito, tu vivi con L'ALIBI COSTANTE..........

scusa, ma con questo ho chiuso, non esiste peggior sordo di CHI NON VUOLE SENTIRE


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sulla prima affermazione sua...anch'io avrei qualcosina da ridire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prego, felice di essere stato esaustivo


----------



## Old dadaumpa1970 (17 Luglio 2008)

ami te stesso? non si direbbe...


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno di aiuto, serio aiuto, un terapista ... hai una marea di proplemi legati alla tua infanzia, alla mancanza di punti di riferimento, ovvero di genitori assenti.
> 
> In fondo il tuo stile di vita evidenzia il Tuo malessere interno ... 22anni sei ancora giovane per riparare il male che ti hanno fatto.



Guarda, vivo benissimo. E quando sono stato male non ho mai pensato al suicidio o a drogarmi o a bere per uscirne perchè sono molto egocentrico e ci tengo alla mia salute. 

Grazie del consiglio, in ogni caso.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

ragazzi

dada continua a non quotare
LdS continua a non voler capire


se sò fatt e ddoje...e io me vac a cuccà


buonanotte a todos


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

vado a nanna anche io!

Notte ragazzi. Almeno si fa un dialogo costruttivo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ragazzi
> 
> dada continua a non quotare
> LdS continua a non voler capire
> ...


Vero Iagone, facciamo qualcosa di positivo ... iamm a fa nonnanonnabebe'  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buonanotte a tutti.


----------



## Old dadaumpa1970 (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ragazzi
> 
> dada continua a non quotare
> LdS continua a non voler capire
> ...


 

bonaaaaa


----------



## Mari' (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Guarda, vivo benissimo. E quando sono stato male non ho mai pensato al suicidio o a drogarmi o a bere per uscirne perchè sono molto egocentrico e ci tengo alla mia salute.
> 
> Grazie del consiglio, in ogni caso.


Hai la classica arroganza di alcuni giovani d'oggi dovuta molto spesso alla insicurezza, fragilta', alla ricerca di certezze ... in fondo non vi do tutti i torti, con il male esempio che gira, c'e' poco da stare allegri.

Comunque facci un pensierino ad andare in analisi pensaci, potrebbe solo giovarti.

Ciao e bunanotte.


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

dadaumpa1970 ha detto:


> bonaaaaa



lo vedi quando vuoi, come sei brava??


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non so quante donne realmente violentate siano daccordo con te. Se hai pensato al suicido significa che non volevi abbastanza bene a te stesso. Per quanto male ti possa fare una persona, vieni prima tu ugualmente.
> Io sono stato abbandonato da mia madre, perchè lei se n'è andata via di casa da un giorno all'altro a seguire l'amore e ha lasciato i miei fratelli e me con mio padre che non ha mai saputo fare il padre. Da quel giorno io ho capito che tutti potevano andarse a fanculo. Che io non sto male perchè gli altri mi fanno del male. Io sono diventato molto egoista perchè penso prima a stare bene io. Perchè io amo me stesso. Di violenze psicologiche ne ho ricevute anche a sufficienza te lo garantisco. Hai idea di cosa voglia dire scoprire di avere una sorella a 15 anni perchè i tuoi genitori urlando ti mettono in mezzo sputandoti in faccia tutte le loro schifezze fatte nella loro vita? Ma se ne vanno a fanculo anche loro. Perchè io valgo più di loro.
> Ho imparato da solo cosa è giusto per me, perchè i miei genitori non sono stati capaci di insegnarmelo. Io rispetto tutte le regole che esistono, *ma nei miei sentimenti non metto limiti.*


 Tua madre e tuo padre sono due persone egoiste e non mettevano limiti ai loro sentimenti, per questo si sfasciata la vostra famiglia.
E poi son sentimenti del cavolo: è solo un proiettare le proprie illusioni su una terza persona.
Dovresti imparare dagli errori dei tuoi genitori e non tornare a commettere gli stessi sbagli.
Così puoi dare il tuo contributo e migliorare il mondo. Altrimenti farai soffrire anche tu i tuoi figli oppure le persone che ti saranno prossime.


----------



## Old lele51 (17 Luglio 2008)

*è inutile...*



Angel ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'ho messa sul tragico? guarda che ho detto solo realtà le più delicate, ne più ne meno....ma tanto a raccontare non basta non si comprende...io mi sento violentato nell'animo se ti pare poco sono stato sull'orlo del suicidio grossa cazzata lo ammetto però mi avevano portato a uno stress mentale che non immagini lontanamente..penale? si penale ci sarebbe stato per me se avessi incontrato il tipo perchè ero talmente fuori di testa non più disperato ma esasperato che se mai l'avessi incontrato gli avrei fatto la pelle.
> Uno stupro cos'è secondo te? penale o no? cosa fa più male la violenza fisica o la violenza psicologica?
> Pensi che un tradimento non possa arrivare a pura violenza psicologica?
> 
> Ripeto difficile comprendere senza passarci, qui dentro ho trovato un rifugio uno sfogo perchè molti comprendono *il mio dolore...dolore costante vivo che macina il mio cuore da 5 anni e l'unica cura è solo imparare a* conviverci.


Angel, a volte è inutile tentare di spiegare, solo che ci sta passando sà cosa significa... se leggi il suo primo post capirai che ne era orgoglioso del fatto di tradire... noi siamo dalla parte opposta e questo il traditore lo impara quando viene tradito a sua volta... che nel 90% dei casi succede più presto che tardi...
un abbarccio.Lele


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Luglio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Angel, a volte è inutile tentare di spiegare, solo che ci sta passando sà cosa significa... se leggi il suo primo post capirai che ne era orgoglioso del fatto di tradire... noi siamo dalla parte opposta e questo il traditore lo impara quando viene tradito a sua volta... che nel 90% dei casi succede più presto che tardi...
> un abbarccio.Lele


Concordo con te e con Angel. Aggiungo, però (e dimmi-ditemi se concordi-concordate) che non è solo un fatto di provare sulla propria pelle per capire, ma anche il tipo e la quantità di sensibilità che uno si ritrova ad avere. Non che io abbia mai visto un tradito brindare per le corna che porta, ma neanche di finire, come me, da uno psichiatra ed imbottito di frontal, levopraid e sereupin da semplice fidanzato tradito e quindi il minore dei mali rispetto ai traditi sposati e con figli.
Abbraccione
Air


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2008)

*LdS*

Non ho voglia di infilarmi in ragionamenti che, alla fine, servirebbero a poco data la ferrignità della tua posizione. Sei giovane e di conseguenza un po' manicheo..... ci siamo passati tutti, chi più chi meno!
Posso solo augurarti,  per la tua evoluzione interiore, che tu ti innamori davvero e profondamente e che, per qualunque motivo la tua partner ti tradisca e tu lo venga a sapere..... quando si é dall'altra parte della barricata (e ci importa...) la visuale cambia, e la tolleranza che abbiamo applicato a noi stessi diventa ostico applicarla agli altri, così come diventa difficile capire perché si é preferito tradire che dialogare e chiarire.....
Se però il tradimento é solo una questione di attrazione, leggi "io se ne ho voglia non reggo e mi soddisfo"... allora come non detto, alle gonadi non si parla, specie quando le si dà preminenza sulla testa.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> vado a nanna anche io!
> 
> Notte ragazzi. Almeno si fa un dialogo costruttivo.


 
COSTRUTTIVO?????

Se davvero conosci l'Italiano come affermi, starei attento ad usare un termine così importante durante una discussione con chi afferma che non gli frega un cazzo di cosa semina in giro, perchè l'importante è non far sapere, come quelli che mettono lo sporco sotto il tappeto della sala...........

Mi fa pena la tua ragazza, molto pena.................


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2008)

*mah...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> COSTRUTTIVO?????
> 
> Se davvero conosci l'Italiano come affermi, starei attento ad usare un termine così importante durante una discussione con chi afferma che non gli frega un cazzo di cosa semina in giro, perchè l'importante è non far sapere, come quelli che mettono lo sporco sotto il tappeto della sala...........
> 
> Mi fa pena la tua ragazza, molto pena.................


 

A me farà pena lui se lei dovesse "svegliarsi"... e non perché lui ci tenga più di tanto, ma perché cominciare a provare su di sé i risultati del proprio comportamento sarebbe un inizio di crescita e di evoluzione. Il mondo non é una merda..... come dice lui, é solo il risultato delle scelte dei molti che lo rendono tale!  Avere nascite problemativche, parentele difficili, o quant'altro non può essere una scusante ad interim... 
Noi siamo entità autonome e dotate di libero arbitrio, quindi dobbiamo caricarci delle nostre scelte e dei nostri alibi. Niente e nessuno può costringerci a fare quello che sappiamo essere sbagliato, se non il nostro tronaconto e la nostra convenienza, esattamente come nessuno ci può fare sentire inferiori se noi non glielo permettiamo.
La linea di demarcazione é nel non confondere la legittima autonomia con la strafottenza esistenziale.
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo con te e con Angel. Aggiungo, però (e dimmi-ditemi se concordi-concordate) che non è solo un fatto di provare sulla propria pelle per capire, ma anche il tipo e la quantità di sensibilità che uno si ritrova ad avere. Non che io abbia mai visto un tradito brindare per le corna che porta, ma neanche di finire, come me, da uno psichiatra ed imbottito di frontal, levopraid e sereupin da semplice fidanzato tradito e quindi il minore dei mali rispetto ai traditi sposati e con figli.
> Abbraccione
> Air


Si la cosa è molto soggettiva, per me è stata un esperienza devastante probabilmente a causa del tipo di persona che sono, e comunque incide anche molto l'andazzo della coppia, e dalla dinamica del tradimento...nella follia che ho raggiunto penso di essere stato ancora fortunato a non aver fatto qualche insano gesto, che purtroppo da quando sono entrato in questo mondo di telenovela mi sono reso conto che non sono così rari come sembra....poi c'è anche che reagisce +o- bene forse perchè se l'aspettava o forse solo perchè più forti ma da quello che vedo sono casi assai rari.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ha detto delle cose molto vere.
> ...se poi stai facendo qualche riferimento a fatti che non a tutti è dato sapere....allora è un altro conto, no??


non so, certo sono stato disonesto, certo ho pensato di continuare a tradire, ho soldi, potere, sono un uomo ancora discreto, posso fare quello che voglio; altrettanto certo è che non l'ho fatto. sono disonesto? forse.  io non mi permetto di giudicare gli altri, come fa questa persona, lo lascio fare e non rispondo alle provocazioni. l'alibi l'ho usato una volta (troppo). ma anche adesso lotto contro i tradimenti che subisco.... quotidianamente, non sessuali, ma morali di mancanza di sensibilità, e ne soffro, tento di dialogare, tento di spiegare, combatto per me per i miei figli e per un unione che possa definirsi "vera". e, ancora una volta, per ora, le cose stanno andando come io vorrei. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## ranatan (17 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo con te e con Angel. Aggiungo, però (e dimmi-ditemi se concordi-concordate) che non è solo un fatto di provare sulla propria pelle per capire, ma anche il tipo e la quantità di sensibilità che uno si ritrova ad avere. Non che io abbia mai visto un tradito brindare per le corna che porta, ma neanche di finire, come me, da uno psichiatra ed imbottito di frontal, levopraid e sereupin da semplice fidanzato tradito e quindi il minore dei mali rispetto ai traditi sposati e con figli.
> Abbraccione
> Air


Personalmente ho reagito inizialmente male al tradimento, con rabbia. Ma da qui a farne una tragedia personale ne passava.
Sono entrata in una crisi tremenda dopo la separazione, ma le cause erano più legate alla guerra che era sorta con mio marito.
Adesso se ripenso al tradimento non provo nè rancore nè fastidio...è successo e abbiamo superato la cosa. E' stato molto ma molto più difficile sistemare i problemi che avevamo (indipendenti dal tradimento).
Non parlerei però di minore o maggiore sensibilità...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> LdS...aggiungo: come tu fai a dire che il mio paragone è assurdo? Dove sta scritto che una rapina è peggior azione di un tradimento? Solo perchè la legge punisce i rapinatori e non anche gli infedeli! Solo per questo!
> Air


Uuuuu... madonna Air! Di nuovo???   

	
	
		
		
	


	













E' da quando sei qua sopra che provi ciclicamente a sostenere questa tesi... avessi mai trovato qualcuno che ti da ragione!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













A parte il vecchio Ricky, ovviamente... il che è tutto dire...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> SONO D'ACCORDO


ps: ... e Lanci.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non costringo nessuno. Per quanto mi riguarda se lei ci sta significa che non si sente molto del marito.


Bè... ma anche l'ultima mazzetta da 500 che ho rubato non si sentiva molto del banchiere.

Cazzo, ma allora sono a posto!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non so, certo sono stato disonesto, certo ho pensato di continuare a tradire, ho soldi, potere, sono un uomo ancora discreto, posso fare quello che voglio; altrettanto certo è che non l'ho fatto. sono disonesto? forse. io non mi permetto di giudicare gli altri, come fa questa persona, lo lascio fare e non rispondo alle provocazioni. l'alibi l'ho usato una volta (troppo). ma anche adesso lotto contro i tradimenti che subisco.... quotidianamente, non sessuali, ma morali di mancanza di sensibilità, e ne soffro, tento di dialogare, tento di spiegare, combatto per me per i miei figli e per un unione che possa definirsi "vera". e, *ancora una volta, per ora, le cose stanno andando come io vorrei. *
> 
> bastardo dentro


E allora facci sto sorriso no????  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps: Lanci che da dell'ipocrita a Biddì. Biddì che gioca di sponda... mmm ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Decisamente è troppo che non seguo più il forum...


----------



## ranatan (17 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uuuuu... madonna Air! Di nuovo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ROGNA in verità gli da ragione


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Scusa lancillotto ma non capisco il senso del tuo post...io ho già tradito dentro e sono già stata tradita secondo te?


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Mi correggo, avevo letto male, il post era rivolto a Bastardo dentro...non capisco


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me farà pena lui se lei dovesse "svegliarsi"... e non perché lui ci tenga più di tanto, ma perché cominciare a provare su di sé i risultati del proprio comportamento sarebbe un inizio di crescita e di evoluzione. Il mondo non é una merda..... come dice lui, é solo il risultato delle scelte dei molti che lo rendono tale! Avere nascite problemativche, parentele difficili, o quant'altro non può essere una scusante ad interim...
> Noi siamo entità autonome e dotate di libero arbitrio, quindi dobbiamo caricarci delle nostre scelte e dei nostri alibi. Niente e nessuno può costringerci a fare quello che sappiamo essere sbagliato, se non il nostro tronaconto e la nostra convenienza, esattamente come nessuno ci può fare sentire inferiori se noi non glielo permettiamo.
> La linea di demarcazione é nel non confondere la legittima autonomia con la strafottenza esistenziale.
> Bruja


Se lei dovesse davvero svegliarsi, lui non proverebbe nulla dato che non ama di certo questa ragazza, lei è "il buco" comodo di tutti i giorni, l'abbigliamento sportivo da indossare la mattina quando non sai cosa metterti.
Lo vorrei davvero vedere al confronto con "i sentimenti" che tanto millanta


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi correggo, avevo letto male, il post era rivolto a Bastardo dentro...non capisco


Penso che intendesse l'indifferenza del partner o il dare per scontato che ci sei sempre


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non so, certo sono stato disonesto, certo ho pensato di continuare a tradire, ho soldi, potere, sono un uomo ancora discreto, posso fare quello che voglio; altrettanto certo è che non l'ho fatto. sono disonesto? forse. io non mi permetto di giudicare gli altri, come fa questa persona, lo lascio fare e non rispondo alle provocazioni. l'alibi l'ho usato una volta (troppo). ma anche adesso lotto contro i tradimenti che subisco.... quotidianamente, non sessuali, ma morali di mancanza di sensibilità, e ne soffro, tento di dialogare, tento di spiegare, combatto per me per i miei figli e per un unione che possa definirsi "vera". e, ancora una volta, per ora, le cose stanno andando come io vorrei.
> 
> bastardo dentro


E' inutile che ti rapporti a me in terza persona, io non ho paura a risponderti direttamente o pensi di essere migliore a fingere di non raccogliere??

Io non ho certo intenzione di raccontare il modus operandi di chi dietro l'alibi della persona tradita nelle intenzioni, diventa traditore incallito, di chi da vittima fa il carnefice dicendo "non è colpa mia".

Esistono mille modi per affrontare la vita, dalla codardia all'eroismo con tantissime sfaccettature nel mezzo, ognuno opera come meglio crede, ma davvero non sopporto chi si nasconde dietro un dito convinto di non essere visto


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ps: ... e Lanci.


E' un paradosso, prendilo per tale, dai su..........


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Che ci sono sempre lo sa, non ho mai fatto nulla per nasconderglielo e probabilmente ho sbagliato. Quando l'ho conosciuto era uscito da qualche anno da una lunga storia conclusasi proprio con un tradimento da parte di lei e ancora adesso, nonostante tutti gli anni trascorsi assieme e nonostante, soprattutto, io non abbia mai fatto nulla perchè lui potesse dubitare della mia fedeltà, posso dire che lui non si fida di me. Infatti qulache sera fa casualmente mi ha vista parlare con un amico ed è rimasto (parole sue) 15 minuti fermo a guradare cosa facevo. Naturalmente non stavo facendo nulla ma lui dice che era l'atteggiamento che avevo a non piacergli, il fatto che sorridevo troppo....


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E allora facci sto sorriso no????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devi sapere cara LUPA che negli ultimi mesi ho capito che troppe persone hanno molto credito perchè alzano la voce più degli altri, o riescono a raccontar meglio le loro balle. Ora non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, ma la falsità e l'ipocrisia si spreca qui dentro. Io mi sono ritrovato a pagare un prezzo salato solo perchè nei miei errori, ho cercato di affrontare la verità, qualcuno ci ha fatto il pranzo di nozze sulla mia verità amplificando gli effetti del VINO.

Se prima avevo un atteggiamento del "vivi e lascia vivere", ora ho deciso di "punzecchiare" chi mente..........

Della serie, come diceva un detto cinese:
"Quando torni a casa alla sera, picchia tua moglie, tu non sai perchè, ma lei lo sa". Questo detto è stato trasformato in mille modi diversi, ma sempre valido, le persone sanno come si comportano in privato e come si presentano in pubblico.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi correggo, avevo letto male, il post era rivolto a Bastardo dentro...non capisco


 
Infatti, è Bastardo Dentro che afferma quella cosa, io invece credo che probabilmente la tua storia sia semplicemente esaurita se tuo marito non si smuove dalla sua posizione


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che ci sono sempre lo sa, non ho mai fatto nulla per nasconderglielo e probabilmente ho sbagliato. Quando l'ho conosciuto era uscito da qualche anno da una lunga storia conclusasi proprio con un tradimento da parte di lei e ancora adesso, nonostante tutti gli anni trascorsi assieme e nonostante, soprattutto, io non abbia mai fatto nulla perchè lui potesse dubitare della mia fedeltà, posso dire che lui non si fida di me. *Infatti qulache sera fa casualmente mi ha vista parlare con un amico ed è rimasto (parole sue) 15 minuti fermo a guradare cosa facevo. Naturalmente non stavo facendo nulla ma lui dice che era l'atteggiamento che avevo a non piacergli, il fatto che sorridevo troppo....*


A me sa tanto che tu non conosca bene tuo marito, hai la possibilità di tenerlo per le palle e non te ne rendi conto......pensi di essere la parte debole e in invece hai del potere..... sfruttalo


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Oddio come è piccolo e uguale il mondo!
> 
> Non sto qua a raccontarti la mia storia, leggi quello che ho scritto non più di 5 settimane fa.
> Vuoi che ti dica come va a finire se continui? Te lo scopi, e se non è un fesso ci fai del grandissimo sesso. Poi quando ti accorgi che ti stai prendendo troppo o fai la vacca come la mia di collega che dice povero maritino, o sono cazzi.
> ...








  mammamia quanto sei acido LDS!!
mica ti fa bene tutta questa bile sai?
Dai, su con la vita!


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Sono tre sere che non mi parla e due giorni che io piango ...chi tiene per le palle chi?Dai, Angel, vorrei davvero averlo tenuto per le palle almeno per 10 secondi nel corso della nostra relazione ma la verità è che lui si è sempre posto come la "vittima" che aveva bisogno di essere rassicurata ed amata e nel frattempo imponeva le sue regole che ora prevedono che io non debba rivolgere la parola ad altri uomini a meno che non siano amici suoi e comunque sempre senza mai sorridere troppo...lui dice: non è che non mi fidi di te eh, è che quello con cui parli può capire male...


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Luglio 2008)

_Ciao a tutti, sono nuova del forum e vorrei che voi mi aiutaste a capire...a capire cosa mi sta succedendo, perchè vi leggo da un pò e spero possiate riversare un pò delle vostre ----- parole anche su di me. Sto con mio marito da quasi dieci anni, sposati da due. Prima di incontrarlo non ho mai avuto relazioni importanti, nessuno con cui, a mio modo di vedere, valesse la pena di fare sul serio; con lui, però, è stato subito diverso e, anzi, sono stata io a cercare e a volere a tutti i costi questa relazione perchè lui, invece, era uscito da poco da una lunga relazione disastrosa.
Io e mio marito siamo persone completamente diverse in tutto: idee politiche, religiose, ambienti di lavoro ed amicizie eppure questo non mi ha mai disturbato nonostante, ovviamente, sia stato spesso fonte di grosse litigate (quelle non mancano mai!).
Io amo mio marito, lo amo davvero molto e in questi dieci anni trascorsi assieme non ho mai considerato gli altri uomini se non come semplici colleghi di lavoro-amici-conoscenti etc, PERO'...però da qualche tempo ho conosciuto un collega, uno che decisamente non è paragonabile a LUI quanto a bellezza e nei confronti del quale non provo l'attrazione fisica che ancor oggi provo per mio marito ma con cui c'è un'intesa perfetta a livello mentale...e per la prima volta dopo un decennio sto flirtando con un uomo a cui so di piacere e che, probabilmente, sa di piacermi.
So che sto sbagliando e continuo a ripetermi che se mio marito lo sapesse ne soffrirebbe immensamente e non potrei sopportarlo eppure cerco ogni occasione per vedere l'altro e per parlare con lui e stare lì, come un'idiota, a guardare come mi guarda perchè di nuovo, dopo anni, c'è qualcuno che mi fa sentire speciale...cosa mi sta succedendo? Sto semplicemente esercitando un "diritto di flirtare" che a 33 anni non può essermi negato o sto cercando di negare che mi sto innamorando di un altro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

_Si, ti stai inamorando di un altro._
_Stai scoprendo che se ci può essere l'intesa mentale che con tuo marito nn hai mai avuto ci sarebbe anche quella fisica....è umano pensarlo. Ma come avete fatto a tirare avanti tutti questi anni con idee così diverse? Nella coppia bisgona essere complementari secondo me, bisogna completarsi....ma se nulla combacia, come si fa??_


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sono tre sere che non mi parla e due giorni che io piango ...chi tiene per le palle chi?Dai, Angel, vorrei davvero averlo tenuto per le palle almeno per 10 secondi nel corso della nostra relazione ma la verità è che lui si è sempre posto come la "vittima" che aveva bisogno di essere rassicurata ed amata e nel frattempo imponeva le sue regole che ora prevedono che io non debba rivolgere la parola ad altri uomini a meno che non siano amici suoi e comunque sempre senza mai sorridere troppo...lui dice: non è che non mi fidi di te eh, è che quello con cui parli può capire male...


Magari mi sbaglio ma da come la vedo io, lui tiene a te e te tieni lui, però ognuno sta sulle sue e così rischiate di affondare, io sono convinto che tu hai il potere di tenerlo per le palle visto la sua gelosia, tenerlo per le palle nel senso dargli quella sferzata che si renda conto delle tue esigenze dei tuoi malesseri e che rischia di perderti...però qui servirebbe il consiglio di qualche signora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e da come racconti sempre parere personale la situazione è meno grave di quello che sembra, avete solo da trovare un punto d'incontro perchè la situazioni si sblocchi.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Brutta cosa la presunzione!!!!
> 
> Meglio non dire nulla e capitare che magari fra qualche mese scopra casualmente che in un momento di crisi eri li li per tradirlo con quest'uomo..... allora si che salverai il tuo matrimonio e soprattutto, avrai di sicuro migliorato lo stato di disagio che provi ora.
> 
> ...


 
quotissimo!


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Noi ci vogliamo un gran bene, questo è sicuro...però in momenti come questo mi rendo conto che non riusciamo a trovare un punto di incontro che non preveda che sia io a piegarmi e ad andare incontro alle sue esigenze. Nel caso di specie, per farti capire, stasera potremmo riappacificarci ma non sarà mai perchè lui si rende conto che parlare con altro uomo e ridere con lui non è peccato ma esclusivamente se io accetterò di cambiare strada quando vedo quest'uomo ed inventare mille balle per non doverci parlare (soluzione proposta da mio marito eh...non invento nulla)


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Noi ci vogliamo un gran bene, questo è sicuro...però in momenti come questo mi rendo conto che non riusciamo a trovare un punto di incontro che non preveda che sia io a piegarmi e ad andare incontro alle sue esigenze. Nel caso di specie, per farti capire, stasera potremmo riappacificarci ma non sarà mai perchè lui si rende conto che parlare con altro uomo e ridere con lui non è peccato ma esclusivamente se io accetterò di cambiare strada quando vedo quest'uomo ed inventare mille balle per non doverci parlare (soluzione proposta da mio marito eh...non invento nulla)


La gelosia è assai brutta, e alcuni reagiscono male all'eccesso  ma può essere che anche lui si renda conto che qualcosa non quadra e sotto sotto ha paura


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Scopare un paio di balle, se in una rapina non ci scappa il morto o il ferito sono 10 min di paura e bon ee vissero tutti felice contenti, un paio di corna che tu trovi tanto normali...una semplice scopata come tu la chiami rovinano la vita a più persone coniugi bambini parenti amici, qui dentro c'è gente che soffre da *anni* per una semplice scopata...la semplice scopata ti cambia totalmente la vita ti cambia dentro ma di brutto e molti si tirano pure un colpo per una semplice scopata...conosco una signora che la vengono a prendere una volta alla settimana con l'ambulanza per una semplice scopata.
> 
> Per adesso godi ma se dovesse mai capitarti di trovarti dall'altra parte della barricata con un apendiabiti sulla testa con tanto di famiglia a carico e a seguito con poche possibilità di scelta torna a raccontarci le tue impressioni.
> 
> Scusa la rabbia ma tu proprio non hai idea


QUOTO A MILLE ANGEL!
Hai proprio ragione.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Devi sapere cara LUPA che negli ultimi mesi ho capito che troppe persone hanno molto credito perchè alzano la voce più degli altri, o riescono a raccontar meglio le loro balle. Ora non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, ma la falsità e l'ipocrisia si spreca qui dentro. Io mi sono ritrovato a pagare un prezzo salato solo perchè nei miei errori, ho cercato di affrontare la verità, qualcuno ci ha fatto il pranzo di nozze sulla mia verità amplificando gli effetti del VINO.
> 
> Se prima avevo un atteggiamento del "vivi e lascia vivere", ora ho deciso di "punzecchiare" chi mente..........
> 
> ...


'anvedi sto Lanci!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti vedo bene.

Un pelino invecchiato maaa... ti dona quella vena di bastardaggine. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mi son fatta i cassi vostri perchè Biddì è il mio amico penitente. Lo sai che va a scalare di corsa le montagne con lo zaino pieno di sassi???

Poi la mollo lì perchè al solito... di quello che succede qua detro non ne so mai un fischio.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sono tre sere che non mi parla e due giorni che io piango ...chi tiene per le palle chi?Dai, Angel, vorrei davvero averlo tenuto per le palle almeno per 10 secondi nel corso della nostra relazione ma la verità è che lui si è sempre posto come la "vittima" che aveva bisogno di essere rassicurata ed amata e nel frattempo imponeva le sue regole che ora prevedono che io non debba rivolgere la parola ad altri uomini a meno che non siano amici suoi e comunque sempre senza mai sorridere troppo...lui dice: non è che non mi fidi di te eh, è che quello con cui parli può capire male...


Adesso è tutto più chiaro.

Mollalo.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Tu pensi che l'ho messa sul tragico? guarda che ho detto solo realtà le più delicate, ne più ne meno....ma tanto a raccontare non basta non si comprende...io mi sento violentato nell'animo se ti pare poco sono stato sull'orlo del suicidio grossa cazzata lo ammetto però mi avevano portato a uno stress mentale che non immagini lontanamente..penale? si penale ci sarebbe stato per me se avessi incontrato il tipo perchè ero talmente fuori di testa non più disperato ma esasperato che se mai l'avessi incontrato gli avrei fatto la pelle.
> Uno stupro cos'è secondo te? penale o no? cosa fa più male la violenza fisica o la violenza psicologica?
> Pensi che un tradimento non possa arrivare a pura violenza psicologica?
> 
> Ripeto difficile comprendere senza passarci, qui dentro ho trovato un rifugio uno sfogo perchè molti comprendono il mio dolore...dolore costante vivo che macina il mio cuore da 5 anni e l'unica cura è solo imparare a conviverci.


Mamma mia Angel, anche tu? Pensavo di essere l'unica matta ad essere attivata a tanto ma a quento pare..... non sai come ti capisco, nn lo sai!
Per me sono passati 7 anni (dalla scoperta) e la macina va ancora a mille! Mi hanno sgridata qui dentro dicendo che sarebbe ora di perdonare, ma come si fa?
Mi consolo che non sono l'unica.
Se vuoi un confronto sono disponibile in priv.
Ciao


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2008)

*Lale75*

Insomma, dalla descrizione, ti sei trovata uin bella zecca sentimentale.... e sai come si trattano le zecche vero?.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Mamma mia Angel, anche tu? Pensavo di essere l'unica matta ad essere attivata a tanto ma a quento pare..... non sai come ti capisco, nn lo sai!
> Per me sono passati 7 anni (dalla scoperta) e la macina va ancora a mille! Mi hanno sgridata qui dentro dicendo che sarebbe ora di perdonare, ma come si fa?
> Mi consolo che non sono l'unica.
> Se vuoi un confronto sono disponibile in priv.
> Ciao


Perdonare penso che sia impossibile, si accetta il fatto avvenuto e si cerca di sotterrare l'evento da qualche parte, specialmente se si è deciso di stare ancora insieme.


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma, dalla descrizione, ti sei trovata uin bella zecca sentimentale.... e sai come si trattano le zecche vero?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si staccano con la benzina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ma dai nessuno che ci scommette su sta coppia? sono l'unico che riesce a vederci qualcosa di buono?...sotto sotto


----------



## Bruja (17 Luglio 2008)

*OK*



Angel ha detto:


> Si staccano con la benzina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angel tu mi dici quanto sotto devo andare ed io ci vado.... sono collaborativa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Angel tu mi dici quanto sotto devo andare ed io ci vado.... sono collaborativa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


Giangi... a te è l'ottimismo che ti frega!


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Già, però il marito me lo sono scelta io eh. Non è diventato geloso ora, lo è da sempre, solo che io finora ho sempre accondisceso alle sue fobie: niente tacchi, niente pantaloni troppo stretti o maglie troppo scollate...ora improvvisamente ho voglia di tornare ad essere "normale". Purtroppo la verità è che gli ho permesso io di arrivare a questo punto perchè non ho saputo mettere dei freni a quest'idiozia ed ora come glielo faccio capire, dopo dieci anni, che la slidità della nostra stroria non si misura dall'altezza dei mie tacchi? Ci ho provato eh. a parole mi da ragione ma poi comuqnue quello sguardo rabbioso mi fa capire che non ho sortito alcun effetto


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> Giangi... a te è l'ottimismo che ti frega!


Fortuna che me ne è rimasto un pò


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Angel tu mi dici quanto sotto devo andare ed io ci vado.... sono collaborativa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me sa tanto che hanno dei grossi problemi di comunicazione che se si mettessero d'impegno potrebbero risolvere.


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Io parlo, anche troppo direi...per lui le cose sono bianche o nere, giuste o sbagliate, non c'è poi tanto da parlare. Mi rendo conto che ne sto facendo un quadretto poco edificante ma purtroppo non ho molte occasioni di sfogarmi e le amiche con cui parlo...bhè sono di parte. Ovviamente in questo momento mi consigliano di aspettare che passi la bufera e di non illudermi di aver trovato un "nuovo amore" nel collega solo perchè le cose con mio marito fanno un pò acqua. E' che non parlandomi per giorni lui mi dà modo di rimuginare continuamente su tutta la nostra storia e quello che poteva risolversi in dieci minuti con una sfuriata diventa una tragedia di dimensioni bibliche con recriminazioni e lacrime a non finire che si risolve quasi sempre con un suo "Sù, dai, ti perdono"


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Perdonare penso che sia impossibile, si accetta il fatto avvenuto e si cerca di sotterrare l'evento da qualche parte, specialmente se si è deciso di stare ancora insieme.


 


















    STATE ANCORA INSIEME??? Naaaa, io nn poteri mai.... dopo 5 anni mi sono decisa a lasciarlo, e fa ancora male quando lo vedo ogni tanto (per la bambina), figurati se ce l'avessi sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni!!! No, no, nn so come fai!!


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> STATE ANCORA INSIEME??? Naaaa, io nn poteri mai.... dopo 5 anni mi sono decisa a lasciarlo, e fa ancora male quando lo vedo ogni tanto (per la bambina), figurati se ce l'avessi sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni!!! No, no, nn so come fai!!


Perchè i bimbi erano 3 e ora 4...non ho molte scelte


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè i bimbi erano 3 e ora 4...non ho molte scelte


Scusa, io ora devo scappare, ma ne riparleremo perchè io proprio nn capisco.... Ma se avete fatto un altro bambino in fondo hai già perdonato....


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Ma riesci a guardare tua moglie ogni giorno senza chiederti con chi sarà stata oggi? perchè io credo che sia questo che penserei ogni volta che guardo mio marito se sapessi che mi ha tradita. Però se ce le fai, se l'amore per lei non è diminuito neppure un pò, bhè ti ammiro


----------



## Old Angel (17 Luglio 2008)

Sai non è una questione di fiducia, ma il riuscire a convivere con la consapevolezza che quella persona con cui stai da 20 anni non la conosci, non lo so forse gli voglio ancora bene forse l'amo ancora o forse no, ma la cosa veramente importante è che i bimbi stiano bene e siano felici........l'importante è che io entri in casa con il sorriso, è il sacrificio di un genitore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .......che sia chiaro sono stato cornuto, una storia molto squallida....diciamo pure da malati, accetto con molto dolore la cosa....ma non esiste una seconda volta.


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Già...guarda, ti ammiro, lo dico sul serio. Io ho visto i miei soffrire come cani quand'ero bambina perchè in certi difficilissimi momenti litigavano da mettersi le mani addosso e non sai quanto volte ho sentito dire a mia madre"se non fosse per voi me ne andrei subito". Io alle volte speravo che se ne andasse davvero perchè a vederla piangere era pèeggio che sapere che non sarebbero più stati assieme. Non ci sono mai state corna, credo (naturalmente non lo saprei, comunque) ma ho sempre pensato che in una situazione simile me ne andrei proprio per il bene dei miei figli, per non costringerli ad assistere allo sfacelo, alle urla e alle porte che sbattono dopo che tua madre ti ha chiuso in una stanza perchè tu non debba vedere. Quando litigo con mio marito (che invece ha avuto, pare, un'infaznia completamente divresa) è sempre questo che gli dico: non volgio che i miei figli vedano questo, non voglio avere dei figli perchè assistano a tutto questo. 
Certo se poi copn tua moglie le cose sono tornate pseudo-normali nel senso che i tuoi figli possono non sapere mai cosa è successo e, soprattutto, se tu riesci a trasmettere loro l'idea di una famiglia serena allora hai fatto bene a riprovare. Ripeto: ti ammiro


----------



## lale75 (17 Luglio 2008)

Mi accorgo di avere qualche problema di dislessia oggi...me ne scuso..il tuo post mi ha emozionato un pò


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'anvedi sto Lanci!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non nulla delle tue frequentazioni.

La bastardaggine è invece una delle mie caratteristiche migliori, figurati che ho ancora una maglietta che porto con molta soddisfazione con su scritto "bastardo dentro" e l'immagine di BART che tira con la fionda.

Qui non avevo motivi per esprimermi in questo modo, ma mi sono stancato di camminare con i "sassolini" nelle scarpe, sassolini lasciati in giro da chi con aria innocente ti guarda e si chiede se ti stai rivolgendo a loro


----------



## LDS (17 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai non è una questione di fiducia, ma il riuscire a convivere con la consapevolezza che quella persona con cui stai da 20 anni non la conosci, non lo so forse gli voglio ancora bene forse l'amo ancora o forse no, ma la cosa veramente importante è che i bimbi stiano bene e siano felici........l'importante è che io entri in casa con il sorriso, è il sacrificio di un genitore
> 
> 
> 
> ...













































MI INCHINO!

Un giorno i tuoi figli diranno, mio padre è stato un grande uomo. Mio padre ci ha davvero voluto bene. E fidati che la vita di quando avevi 8 anni non la scordi.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' inutile che ti rapporti a me in terza persona, io non ho paura a risponderti direttamente o pensi di essere migliore a fingere di non raccogliere??
> 
> Io non ho certo intenzione di raccontare il modus operandi di chi dietro l'alibi della persona tradita nelle intenzioni, diventa traditore incallito, di chi da vittima fa il carnefice dicendo "non è colpa mia".
> 
> Esistono mille modi per affrontare la vita, dalla codardia all'eroismo con tantissime sfaccettature nel mezzo, ognuno opera come meglio crede, ma davvero non sopporto chi si nasconde dietro un dito convinto di non essere visto


 
 ammiro la tua sicurezza nel criticare il prossimo e giudicare - per ciò che ti viene raccontato qui - avrai i tuoi motivi io non mi reputo migliore di nessuno, ma una cosa è certa: non giudico, al contrario, assolutamente nessuno. bisogna essere dentro le situazioni per capire - e a volte anche in questo caso è difficile capirl...e -. comunque io credo che in presenza di certi comportamenti si sia giustificati a compiere determinate azioni. è la mia opinione. e non è una giustificazione per ciò che ho fatto. io scasso le balle a tutti quanti qui perchè ancora penso a chi non c'è più e non perchè cerco storielle da strapazzo.  ho pensato anche a quello ma mi sono, grazie a Dio, sempre fermato in tempo. non mi sono buttato via nemmeno una volta. e non rifarei ciò che ho fatto.  tu cosa ho nello stomaco non lo sai quindi non parlare di nascondersi o altro, parla per ciò che vedi qui,  ed esprimi la tua opinione, auspicabilmente, con rispetto, anche se non condividi. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Devi sapere cara LUPA che negli ultimi mesi ho capito che troppe persone hanno molto credito perchè alzano la voce più degli altri, o riescono a raccontar meglio le loro balle. Ora non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, ma la falsità e l'ipocrisia si spreca qui dentro. Io mi sono ritrovato a pagare un prezzo salato solo perchè nei miei errori, ho cercato di affrontare la verità, qualcuno ci ha fatto il pranzo di nozze sulla mia verità amplificando gli effetti del VINO.
> 
> Se prima avevo un atteggiamento del "vivi e lascia vivere", ora ho deciso di "punzecchiare" chi mente..........
> 
> ...


 
Ti riferisci a me? scusa dimmi perchè io starei mentendo? Haimè ti sbagli perchè io non mento. e tu lo sai.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> se non riesci a farne a meno, significa che non ti importa nulla di perdere quello che hai, o che alla fine tutto sommato hai perso il motivo per cui valga la pena rinunciare a qualcosa, a questo punto la domanda che devi porti è: "*perchè rimango in una situazione dove devo contemplare il tradimento????"*


 
chi ha la risposta ha trovato la quadratura del cerchio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è una fesseria. Poi sei andato sul tragico. Cosa fai? nei paragoni usi il tragico solo per la scopata? Usa il tragico anche nella rapina e crepano 10 persone.
> 
> Io ho semplicemente detto che per me, paragonare *un reato penale* ad un tradimento non ha nessun senso.
> 
> ...


scusa l'OT ma proprio non ce la faccio....il reato è penale per definizione


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> QUOTO


idem


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> idem


quoto idem

non so cosa quoto ma vado in fiducia


----------



## Iago (17 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quoto idem
> 
> non so cosa quoto ma vado in fiducia



























ma sììì


meglio un si che un no


----------



## LDS (18 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusa l'OT ma proprio non ce la faccio....il reato è penale per definizione


Voleva essere un rafforzativo. Giuridicamente scorretto sono daccordo. 
Paragonabile, se vuoi, allo scrivere "io personalmente".


----------



## Old lele51 (18 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Concordo con te e con Angel. Aggiungo, però (e dimmi-ditemi se concordi-concordate) che non è solo un fatto di provare sulla propria pelle per capire, *ma anche il tipo e la quantità di sensibilità che uno si ritrova ad avere.* Non che io abbia mai visto un tradito brindare per le corna che porta, ma neanche di finire, come me, da uno psichiatra ed imbottito di frontal, levopraid e sereupin da semplice fidanzato tradito e quindi il minore dei mali rispetto ai traditi sposati e con figli.
> Abbraccione
> Air


Hai molta ragione, conosco persone che le corna non gli fregano niente, anzi sono state il quid liberatorio per far di loro "una coppia APERTA" (si cornificano a vicenda)... ma come a te caro Marco, le mie corna mi pesano troppo... almenu tu hai avuto la fortuna di poter smammare subito... per noi sposati con figli la cosa e più complicata... mi capisci no?
Un abbaraccio


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Personalmente ho reagito inizialmente male al tradimento, con rabbia. Ma da qui a farne una tragedia personale ne passava.
> Sono entrata in una crisi tremenda dopo la separazione, ma le cause erano più legate alla guerra che era sorta con mio marito.
> Adesso se ripenso al tradimento non provo nè rancore nè fastidio...è successo e abbiamo superato la cosa. E' stato molto ma molto più difficile sistemare i problemi che avevamo (indipendenti dal tradimento).
> *Non parlerei però di minore o maggiore sensibilità*...


Rana, la sensibilità conta e anche parecchio...perchè il livello di sensibilità regola la reazione...in qualsiasi campo, in qualsiasi settore. Vedi, per esempio chi, davanti a certe cose s'emoziona e chi invece rimane impassibile.
Ora, l'unica cosa che non capisco è come sia possibile che nella vita sono un Marco...e nei sentimenti sono un altro Marco. In quest'ultimo caso, debole.
Air


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quoto idem
> 
> non so cosa quoto ma vado in fiducia


 
di iagone ti puoi fidare....se l'ho quotato un motivo ci sarà....


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Luglio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Hai molta ragione, conosco persone che le corna non gli fregano niente, anzi sono state il quid liberatorio per far di loro "una coppia APERTA" (si cornificano a vicenda)... ma come a te caro Marco, le mie corna mi pesano troppo... almenu tu hai avuto la fortuna di poter smammare subito... per noi sposati con figli la cosa e più complicata... mi capisci no?
> Un abbaraccio


Guarda, per esempio: io ho perdonato dubo aver sbottato ma ero diventato nervoso, geloso e possessivo all'inverosimile e malfidente. Il marito della donna che ho frequentato le ha solo detto: "Sono sicuro che mi hai tradita, recuperiamo ma non voglio sapere nulla del tradimento". E anche il convivente dell'assistente di volo l'ha perdonata dicendo: "Può capitare ma non entrare nei dettagli"...
Air


----------



## Old falena (18 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Rana, la sensibilità conta e anche parecchio...perchè il livello di sensibilità regola la reazione...in qualsiasi campo, in qualsiasi settore. Vedi, per esempio chi, davanti a certe cose s'emoziona e chi invece rimane impassibile.
> Ora, l'unica cosa che non capisco è come sia possibile che nella vita sono un Marco...e nei sentimenti sono un altro Marco. In quest'ultimo caso, debole.
> Air


d'accordo con te
credo sia naturale essere in molti modi, il tallone d'Achille nei sentimenti è anche alimentato dalle esperienze negative a cui ci siamo abbandonati, magari con molta ingenuità o fiducia malriposta.. io voglio continuare ad avere quall'innocenza che ha consentito a qualcuno di ferirmi, ma che è anche qualità del mio carattere.
Soccomberò ancora molto a uomini furbi, credimi che fra me e loro la più ricca sono io!
A 80 anni sarò ancora quella bambina che si stupisce e guarda con occhi stupiti la tela di un ragno.


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Luglio 2008)

falena ha detto:


> d'accordo con te
> credo sia naturale essere in molti modi, il tallone d'Achille nei sentimenti è anche alimentato dalle esperienze negative a cui ci siamo abbandonati, magari con molta ingenuità o fiducia malriposta.. io voglio continuare ad avere quall'innocenza che ha consentito a qualcuno di ferirmi, ma che è anche qualità del mio carattere.
> Soccomberò ancora molto a uomini furbi, credimi che fra me e loro la più ricca sono io!
> * A 80 anni sarò ancora quella bambina che si stupisce e guarda con occhi stupiti la tela di un ragno.*


beh questo lo puoi fare pure se hai imparato a vedere chi hai di fronte


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh questo lo puoi fare pure se hai imparato a vedere chi hai di fronte


...penso che Falena intendesse che, quando avrà 80anni, indipendentemente da chi avrà davanti, sarà orgogliosa della propria innocenza e bontà che si sarà trascinata per tutta la vita...
Air


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...penso che Falena intendesse che, quando avrà 80anni, indipendentemente da chi avrà davanti, sarà orgogliosa della propria innocenza e bontà che si sarà trascinata per tutta la vita...
> Air


centra con la mia risposta?
mica ho detto il contrario


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> centra con la mia risposta?
> mica ho detto il contrario


...non t'ho dato torto...ho solo aggiunto questo...
Air


----------



## lale75 (18 Luglio 2008)

Purtroppo essere ingenui e buoni nella vita non aiuta. Quelli bastardi fanno più strada e si fanno meno male


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Purtroppo essere ingenui e buoni nella vita non aiuta. Quelli bastardi fanno più strada e si fanno meno male


 
...quoto, ma è la coscenza il fulcro della questione...io, per esempio la voglio pulita...preferisco una strada corta ma senza buche...preferisco farmi del male che procurarlo agli altri...
Air


----------



## lale75 (18 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...quoto, ma è la coscenza il fulcro della questione...io, per esempio la voglio pulita...preferisco una strada corta ma senza buche...preferisco farmi del male che procurarlo agli altri...
> Air


Concordo...ma, guarda, penso alla mia situazione attuale: sono esattamente 4 giorni che mio marito non mi parla se non per comunicarmi lo stretto necessario perchè pensa (memore delle sue passate esperienze) che io stia facendo o meditando di fare qualcosa alle sue spalle. Se fossi più bastarda a sto punto se devo farmi rompere le palle le corna gliele farei davvero, almeno staremmo a discutere per qualcosa e mi sarei tolta uno sfizio!


----------



## Old falena (18 Luglio 2008)

in totale allineamento con Air.
So che nella vita altri fanno più strada anche a spese mie, dormendo la notte.. bastardi.
Ho solo capito ed accettato che la mia coscenza, il carattere e gli ideali non me li posso modificare se non violentandomi. Sapere chi hai di fronte è difficoltoso comunque, sapere chi sono no.


----------



## Old falena (18 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Concordo...ma, guarda, penso alla mia situazione attuale: sono esattamente 4 giorni che mio marito non mi parla se non per comunicarmi lo stretto necessario perchè pensa (memore delle sue passate esperienze) che io stia facendo o meditando di fare qualcosa alle sue spalle. Se fossi più bastarda a sto punto se devo farmi rompere le palle le corna gliele farei davvero, almeno staremmo a discutere per qualcosa e mi sarei tolta uno sfizio!


se non lo tradisci, anche se ora stai male per i suoi fantasmi, alla lunga sei tu la vincente.. forse è questo che dovresti comunicargli.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Concordo...ma, guarda, penso alla mia situazione attuale: sono esattamente 4 giorni che mio marito non mi parla se non per comunicarmi lo stretto necessario perchè pensa (memore delle sue passate esperienze) che io stia facendo o meditando di fare qualcosa alle sue spalle. Se fossi più bastarda a sto punto se devo farmi rompere le palle le corna gliele farei davvero, almeno staremmo a discutere per qualcosa e mi sarei tolta uno sfizio!


Comprendo. E mi spiace per la tua attuale situazione.
Ma non è col tradimento che si risolvono le questioni...
Air


----------



## lale75 (18 Luglio 2008)

Quello che gli ho appena comunicato è che non si è mai liberato dai suoi fantasmi e lui dice che non è vero, che una sceneggiata ogni tanto non vuol dire che non si fida di me...


----------



## Old falena (18 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quello che gli ho appena comunicato è che non si è mai liberato dai suoi fantasmi e lui dice che non è vero, che una sceneggiata ogni tanto non vuol dire che non si fida di me...


a volte non sono importanti le risposte perchè è difficile ammettere le debolezze, sarà con i prossimi gesti che capirai se c'è anche un ragionamento in evoluzione nella testa... se ricade tendigli una mano e ricordagli cosa ti aveva detto, si fida di te! 
é un marito un pò orgoglioso?!


----------



## lale75 (18 Luglio 2008)

Un pò?!? Putroppo, cara falena, mio marito è cresciuto in una famiglia di persone molto chiuse che non osano parlare dei loro sentimenti nè tantomeno criticarsi fra loro. E' stato abituato a credere, così, di avere sempre ragione perchè nessuno lo ha mai costretto ad ammettere quando aveva torto, semplicemente si alzavano(e si alzano tuttora) le spalle dicendo "E' fatto così" e lo stesso dicasi per i suoi fratelli. 
Mia suocera alle volte, quando lui ha uno dei suoi exploit davanti a loro, mi gurada con occhi tristi ed una volta ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi (e solo perchè eravamo sole) che ha il terrore che io lo lasci ma che sa che stargli vicino è difficile.
IO amo mio marito, in questo momento lui mi sta riempiendo il telefono di sms in cui si mostra dispiaciuto ma, bada bene, non per aver mancato di fiducia nei miei confronti bensì per non avermi parlato per giorni e questo perchè so che alla fine stare in casa senza parlarsi ed io che me ne vado a letto alle 21 dopo che non ci siamo visti tutto il giorno pesa anche a lui.
Ma non sono solo gli "altri uomini" il problema, è il controllo sul mio abbigliamento, sulle dimensioni dei miei costumi da bagno, sull'altezza dei tacchi...anche questi sono segni di mancanza di fiducia, e pensi che non gli abbia mei detto che era ridicolo? eppure alla fine cedevo io. Ora che per lavoro devo vestire più elegante le scarpe col tacco che compro le metto in armadio e le cambio prima di tornare a casa...lo so sono un'idiota


----------



## Old falena (18 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Un pò?!? Putroppo, cara falena, mio marito è cresciuto in una famiglia di persone molto chiuse che non osano parlare dei loro sentimenti nè tantomeno criticarsi fra loro. E' stato abituato a credere, così, di avere sempre ragione perchè nessuno lo ha mai costretto ad ammettere quando aveva torto, semplicemente si alzavano(e si alzano tuttora) le spalle dicendo "E' fatto così" e lo stesso dicasi per i suoi fratelli.
> Mia suocera alle volte, quando lui ha uno dei suoi exploit davanti a loro, mi gurada con occhi tristi ed una volta ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi (e solo perchè eravamo sole) che ha il terrore che io lo lasci ma che sa che stargli vicino è difficile.
> IO amo mio marito, in questo momento lui mi sta riempiendo il telefono di sms in cui si mostra dispiaciuto ma, bada bene, non per aver mancato di fiducia nei miei confronti bensì per non avermi parlato per giorni e questo perchè so che alla fine stare in casa senza parlarsi ed io che me ne vado a letto alle 21 dopo che non ci siamo visti tutto il giorno pesa anche a lui.
> Ma non sono solo gli "altri uomini" il problema, è il controllo sul mio abbigliamento, sulle dimensioni dei miei costumi da bagno, sull'altezza dei tacchi...anche questi sono segni di mancanza di fiducia, e pensi che non gli abbia mei detto che era ridicolo? eppure alla fine cedevo io. Ora che per lavoro devo vestire più elegante le scarpe col tacco che compro le metto in armadio e le cambio prima di tornare a casa...lo so sono un'idiota


come il mio, purtroppo preferirei che i temi di discussione fossero i miei tacchi 12 ai quali.. si.. commenta.. se critica me li metto anche a letto ma soprattutto se esco passo ad infilarmi un tacco 15 rosso!

questa modalità di ragione a priori è una costante, mi sembrano dei bambini che non sanno giocare e restano soli...


----------



## lale75 (18 Luglio 2008)

Già, guarda non a caso i suoi fratelli più grandi mi raccontavano che quand'erano piccoli e giocavano assieme dovevano farlo vincere altrimenti diventava una furia e, quel che è peggio, la madre li invitava a farlo vincere per carità...Quanto al vestiario mi sono arresa tanto tempo fa ed ho sbagliato. Ora se iniziassi a mettere i tacchi ed i vestiti che preferisco fregandomene dei commenti lui ne dedurrebbe subito che metto quei vestiti per piacere ad un altro. Ti risparmio i commenti che faceva, comunque, sul pantalone troppo attillato...poco mancava che mi desse apertamente della puttana


----------



## Old falena (18 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, guarda non a caso i suoi fratelli più grandi mi raccontavano che quand'erano piccoli e giocavano assieme dovevano farlo vincere altrimenti diventava una furia e, quel che è peggio, la madre li invitava a farlo vincere per carità...Quanto al vestiario mi sono arresa tanto tempo fa ed ho sbagliato. Ora se iniziassi a mettere i tacchi ed i vestiti che preferisco fregandomene dei commenti lui ne dedurrebbe subito che metto quei vestiti per piacere ad un altro. Ti risparmio i commenti che faceva, comunque, sul pantalone troppo attillato...poco mancava che mi desse apertamente della puttana

















a me lo dice!! ridendo certo, mi domanda dove vado vestita in quel modo... rispondo ridendo che se fosse per lui mi dovrei mettere un sacco anche in testa, lo farò quando lui smetterà di guardare le donne vestite come me.. 
Ti dirò: anni fa esageravo davvero ma non ci conoscevamo, ora esco con magliette normalissime e jeans!
anche i suoi fratelli lo vedono come un dio sceso in terra! Non si risolverà mai questo atteggiamento, a mio avviso, io ne soffro: penso che non mi stima affatto, sbaglio di sicuro perchè peggiora lo scontro, mi fa sentire inadeguata... credo per autorassicurazione, lui è il migliore sempre


----------



## Old fatanera (18 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma non sono solo gli "altri uomini" il problema, è il controllo sul mio abbigliamento, sulle dimensioni dei miei costumi da bagno, sull'altezza dei tacchi...anche questi sono segni di mancanza di fiducia, e pensi che non gli abbia mei detto che era ridicolo? eppure alla fine cedevo io. Ora che per lavoro devo vestire più elegante le scarpe col tacco che compro le metto in armadio e le cambio prima di tornare a casa...lo so sono un'idiota


Non sono riuscita a leggere tutti gli interventi, ma quello che hai scritto qui mi ha colpito molto. Forse perchè l'ho vissuto in prima persona, sicuramente non è la stessa situazione per età e per matrimonio.. ma credimi, questo è un comportamente decisamente deviante. Non ha mai mai mai preso in considerazione l'idea di rivolgersi ad uno psicologo. Qui ci sarebbe da lavorare, e parecchio anche.


----------



## LDS (18 Luglio 2008)

Non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di male nel andare vestite in un certo modo, tacchi, bei vestiti... mi sembrano cose normali.

Pensa che io quando esco con la mia ragazza devo esortarla a vestirsi meglio. A me piace se gli altri guardano la mia ragazza, e poi guardano me e mi invidiano, cazzo, a me piace! Poi è solo mia, non la tocca nessuno.

Ma, la gelosia sui vesititi e sul tacco mi sembra davvero un'esagerazione. Ancora più "esagerazione" mi sembra quella di dover cambiare le scarpe prima di rincasare per non dare fastidio a tuo marito. Ma una randellata nei maroni no?


----------



## Old lancillotto (18 Luglio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ammiro la tua sicurezza nel criticare il prossimo e giudicare - per ciò che ti viene raccontato qui - avrai i tuoi motivi io non mi reputo migliore di nessuno, ma una cosa è certa: non giudico, al contrario, assolutamente nessuno. bisogna essere dentro le situazioni per capire - e a volte anche in questo caso è difficile capirl...e -. comunque io credo che in presenza di certi comportamenti si sia giustificati a compiere determinate azioni. è la mia opinione. e non è una giustificazione per ciò che ho fatto. io scasso le balle a tutti quanti qui perchè ancora penso a chi non c'è più e non perchè cerco storielle da strapazzo. ho pensato anche a quello ma mi sono, grazie a Dio, sempre fermato in tempo. non mi sono buttato via nemmeno una volta. e non rifarei ciò che ho fatto. tu cosa ho nello stomaco non lo sai quindi non parlare di nascondersi o altro, parla per ciò che vedi qui, ed esprimi la tua opinione, auspicabilmente, con rispetto, anche se non condividi.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Tranquillo che ho smesso di giudicare dal giorno in cui io sono venuto meno alla mia morale, però non sono d'accordo quando affermi che si possono esprimere opinioni solo su ciò che si vede in pubblico, sai bene anche tu che in privato hai approcci diversi da quelli che dichiari o professi, e non fingere di non intendere o non capire....... IO SO CHE TU SAI


----------



## Old lancillotto (18 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> chi ha la risposta ha trovato la quadratura del cerchio


La risposta ESISTE, ma è diversa per ogni situazione, ogni azione è giusta se presa con consapevolezza e con l'accettazione dei compromessi, il valore dei compromessi da il valore e lo spessore della persona che li accetta


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2008)

Cara Lale, non ho letto tutto, e quindi sicuramente vado a sparare nel mucchio.

Pero'...

Tuo marito avra' 2000 difetti (tutti i mariti - e mogli - ne hanno) ma è tuo marito.

Non ho capito se hai figli.

Resta il fatto che il punto è: mollare o restare? Mollare (con vari pretesti) il matrimonio che sconta la "crisi di realtà" (la realtà è brutta e fetente, e la routine non aiuta...)o restare, impegnarsi, continuare nel cammino.

Pensaci. Buttare via tutto di solito non apre sorti magnifiche e progressive 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Specie di questi tempi.

Ed è per molti...ma non per tutti.

Auguri!


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Ci ho pensato tanto in questi giorni, cara Verena, mollare o resistere...no, non ho figli, per ora non sono arrivati(e non escludo che anche questo sia un fattore di crisi) ma l'idea della mia vita senza mio marito mi è insopportabile, anche solo l'idea di sapere che lui soffre e si arrovella nell'insicurezza mi è insopportabile...quindi,no non mollo.
Il problema, poi, non è tanto l'altro con cui non c'è mai stato nulla se non quanttro chiacchere amichevoli e una sicura "complicità" quanto probabilmente il fatto che l'attenzione che l'altro prova per me stride con la "scarsa" attenzione che invece ha attualmente mio marito che si accorge di come sono vestita non certo per farmi un complimento quanto per invitarmi a chiudere il bottone della camicetta con lo sguardo accusatore...ma questa è solo la naturale conseguenza di un atteggiamento che IO gli ho consentito di avere...


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

E poi è un pò che ho un dubbio, un atrlo nella testa. Mio marito da mesi e mesi non mi bacia più e si scosta quando lo bacio io (intendo bacio bacio non quei bacetti sulle labbra)e dopo che gliel'ho fatto notare una volta mi ha baciato ma l'ho sentito "finto", poco spontaneo. Noi abbiamo avuto sempre un'intesa sessuale incredibile, quand'eravamo fidanzqati abbiamo fatto sesso in posti assurdi a rischio arresto ora, invcece, il sesso è sempre soddisfacente per carità, ma veloce, senza quasi preliminari...dovrei preoccuparmi?


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Era "un tarlo"...sono proprio dislessica cavolo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> E poi è un pò che ho un dubbio, un atrlo nella testa. Mio marito da mesi e mesi non mi bacia più e si scosta quando lo bacio io (intendo bacio bacio non quei bacetti sulle labbra)e dopo che gliel'ho fatto notare una volta mi ha baciato ma l'ho sentito "finto", poco spontaneo. Noi abbiamo avuto sempre un'intesa sessuale incredibile, quand'eravamo fidanzqati abbiamo fatto sesso in posti assurdi a rischio arresto ora, invcece, il sesso è sempre soddisfacente per carità, ma veloce, senza quasi preliminari...dovrei preoccuparmi?


Sì.


Io credo che tutto quel che hai detto indica un grave squilibrio nel rapporto con tuo marito.


----------



## LDS (21 Luglio 2008)

tuo marito, perdona la franchezza, ha un'altra.

Me l'ha fatto notare anche la mia ragazza che stavo smettendo di baciarla in un determinato modo, e ahimè significa una cosa sola.
Baci in quel modo un'altra donna.


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Perchè non riesco a crederci? Probabilmente non ci crederei neppure se lo vedessi coi miei occhi che ha un'altra. Ma dove lo troverebbe il tempo? E poi lui che si è sempre fatto paladino della incerità a tutti i costi, quello deluso dalle donne che sono tutte un pò puttane? Non esiste un'altra spiegazione possibile?


----------



## Old atopos (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Perchè non riesco a crederci? Probabilmente non ci crederei neppure se lo vedessi coi miei occhi che ha un'altra. Ma dove lo troverebbe il tempo? E poi lui che si è sempre fatto paladino della incerità a tutti i costi, quello deluso dalle donne che sono tutte un pò puttane? Non esiste un'altra spiegazione possibile?


Perchè non provi a chiederglielo? Faglielo notare che non ti bacia più come una volta. S


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Già fatto, non ha dato nessuna risposta degna di nota, dopo qualche giorno mi ha dato un bacio "falsissimo" per niente spontaneo...attualmente lui accusa me di essere cambiata quindi e sospetta un inesistente amante(anche se lo nega....sono fessa ma non fino a sto punto)se gli dicessi che non mi bacia più da tempo immemorabile mi direbbe che sto rigirando la frittata per dare alui la colpa del fatto che le cose non vanno...
Pare assurdo ma per l'altro non provo nessun tipo di attrazione fisica nel senso che non mi immagino che possiamo andare a letto assieme e se ci penso non mi attira l'idea...ma vorrei che mi baciasse...solo che mi baciasse


----------



## ranatan (21 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> tuo marito, perdona la franchezza, ha un'altra.
> 
> Me l'ha fatto notare anche la mia ragazza che stavo smettendo di baciarla in un determinato modo, e ahimè significa una cosa sola.
> Baci in quel modo un'altra donna.


Scusa...ma io ci andrei piano con certe affermazioni.
Magari è semplicemente un periodo di crisi sua. Anche a me è capitato di essere "distante" da mi marito ma in quel periodo specifico non avevo nessun altro (nemmeno in mente).
Può essere stressato dal lavoro, oppure sente che il vostro rapporto scricchiola e si sente teso.
Parlatene, parlate di tutto. La peggior cosa è credere che l'altro capisca i nostri silenzi...


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

No no, che capisce, non capisce manco quando parlo figurati quando sto zitta! Ripeto, già detto ma non ha dato nessuna spiegazione: guardate che qua non si parla di un paio di mesi eh...io non ricordo proprio quand'è stata l'ultima volta che mi ha baciata sul serio...un paio di anni fa forse???Caxxo è preoccupante, non me ne ero resa conto...


----------



## Old stellamarina (21 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> tuo marito, perdona la franchezza, ha un'altra.
> 
> *Me l'ha fatto notare anche la mia ragazza che stavo smettendo di baciarla in un determinato modo,* e ahimè significa una cosa sola.
> Baci in quel modo un'altra donna.


Ecco la prima cacca che hai pestato caro Lds. Questo per me è stato il primo campanello che ha suonato, ovviamente da allora ho iniziato a prestare attenzione a tutto e poi tirare le somme è stato facile


----------



## Old stellamarina (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già fatto, non ha dato nessuna risposta degna di nota, dopo qualche giorno mi ha dato un bacio "falsissimo" per niente spontaneo...attualmente lui accusa me di essere cambiata quindi *sospetta un inesistente amante*(anche se lo nega....sono fessa ma non fino a sto punto)se gli dicessi che non mi bacia più da tempo immemorabile mi direbbe che sto rigirando la frittata per dare alui la colpa del fatto che le cose non vanno...
> Pare assurdo ma per l'altro non provo nessun tipo di attrazione fisica nel senso che non mi immagino che possiamo andare a letto assieme e se ci penso non mi attira l'idea...ma vorrei che mi baciasse...solo che mi baciasse


 
Chi ha il sospetto ha il difetto. Questo è quello che dice la mia saggia mammina


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Ma quindi, fatemi capire, secondo voi c'ha un'altra sul serio? Tanto non lo ammetterebbe mai quindi a meno di non pedinarlo mi tengo il dubbio ed eventualmente le corna


----------



## Old stellamarina (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma quindi, fatemi capire, secondo voi c'ha un'altra sul serio? Tanto non lo ammetterebbe mai quindi a meno di non pedinarlo mi tengo il dubbio ed eventualmente le corna


Cara Lale, tu sei messa piu' o meno come me, io ho capito che mio marito si tromba un'altra, ma non ho prove concrete perche' prove concrete forse non ne voglio, ho pensato di mettergli alle calcagna un investigatore ma non sono sicura di reggere alla lampante verità, per cui meglio la testa sotto la sabbia. Dopo un certo lasso di tempo che mi è servito per metabolizzare la cosa ora ho trovato un mio equilibrio, tempo extra lavoro non me ne porta via, quando siamo insieme stiamo benissimo e anche il sesso sta tornando a funzionare bene come un tempo, pensa che io ho fatto di questa cosa un metodo per migliorarmi, da tutti i punti di vista, la competizione con un'altra donna mi ha persino giovato dal punto di vista della forma e per ora va bene così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma quindi, fatemi capire, secondo voi c'ha un'altra sul serio? Tanto non lo ammetterebbe mai quindi a meno di non pedinarlo mi tengo il dubbio ed eventualmente le corna


Per me il bacio ha un significato importante.
Il tempo per tradire si trova sempre e non bisogna presupporre che l'altra donna non accetterebbe briciole ...le accetterebbe.
Non pensare a quando è impegnato lui, ma a quando sei impegnata tu.


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Ma io non voglio un uomo che mi tradisce! Non lo volgio uno che  mi mette in croce perchè mi metto i tacchi e nel frattempo si tromba un'altra. Se non mi vuole pace, me ne farò una ragione ma tornerò a vivere! Maccheccacchio ma stiamo scherzando? Non sono mia nonna che si teneva le botte e ele corna perchè non sapeva come altro tirare avanti! Io ho un lavoro(molto sottopagato per ora ma ce l'ho) e comunque piuttosto vado a battere che restare con lui per i soldi. Io forse, cara stella, non volgio vedere ma non perchè ho paura di restare sola, solo perchè quest'uomo mi ha fatto vivere per dieci anni nel terrore di deluderlo, di non dimostrargli il mio amore (apro una parentesi: quasi dieci anni che stiamo assieme...non mi ha MAI detto che mi ama, dice che non serve, si capisce)perchè lui era stato tradito e deluso da un'altra... se scoprissi che mi ha tradita sarebbe l'apoteosi della schifezza...ma come lo becco?


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Io penso a com'era con me. E' un uomo molto intelligente, non la porterebbe a casa e conosco tutti i suoi colleghi...in più lavora con mio cognato quindi sono certa che se vedesse l'altra al lavoro le voci girerebbero e mio cognato verrebbe a saperlo e me lo direbbe (me lo direbbe, lo so. Lo direbbe a mia sorella e lei a me, ci conosciamo da quand'eravamo bambini e mio cognato mi vuole bene, me lo direbbe). Io lavoro tanto e lontano da casa, non posso fare agguati...ma mi pare incredibile che possa fare una cosa del genere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio un uomo che mi tradisce! Non lo volgio uno che mi mette in croce perchè mi metto i tacchi e nel frattempo si tromba un'altra. Se non mi vuole pace, me ne farò una ragione ma tornerò a vivere! Maccheccacchio ma stiamo scherzando? Non sono mia nonna che si teneva le botte e ele corna perchè non sapeva come altro tirare avanti! Io ho un lavoro(molto sottopagato per ora ma ce l'ho) e comunque piuttosto vado a battere che restare con lui per i soldi. Io forse, cara stella, non volgio vedere ma non perchè ho paura di restare sola, solo perchè quest'uomo mi ha fatto vivere per dieci anni nel terrore di deluderlo, di non dimostrargli il mio amore (apro una parentesi: quasi dieci anni che stiamo assieme...non mi ha MAI detto che mi ama, dice che non serve, si capisce)perchè lui era stato tradito e deluso da un'altra... se scoprissi che mi ha tradita sarebbe l'apoteosi della schifezza...ma come lo becco?


Te l'ho già detto: pensa a quando sei impegnata tu e, di conseguenza, lui può ritenersi coperto, pensa a chi può avere avuto occasione di frequentare e considera le donne il più possibile diverse da te, e agisci di conseguenza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io penso a com'era con me. E' un uomo molto intelligente, non la porterebbe a casa e conosco tutti i suoi colleghi...in più lavora con mio cognato quindi sono certa che se vedesse l'altra al lavoro le voci girerebbero e mio cognato verrebbe a saperlo e me lo direbbe (me lo direbbe, lo so. Lo direbbe a mia sorella e lei a me, ci conosciamo da quand'eravamo bambini e mio cognato mi vuole bene, me lo direbbe). Io lavoro tanto e lontano da casa, non posso fare agguati...ma mi pare incredibile che possa fare una cosa del genere...


Tutti (o quasi) la portano a casa e tuo cognato non te lo direbbe e si autogiustificherebbe proprio col fatto che ti vuole bene e non vuol darti un dolore.
Nessuno lo dice mai e se qualcuno ha cercato di dirtelo ...non lo hai capito.

Io non dico che tuo marito ti tradisce, ma credo che se tu hai un dubbio devi togliertelo.


----------



## Old stellamarina (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio un uomo che mi tradisce! Non lo volgio uno che mi mette in croce perchè mi metto i tacchi e nel frattempo si tromba un'altra. Se non mi vuole pace, me ne farò una ragione ma tornerò a vivere! Maccheccacchio ma stiamo scherzando? Non sono mia nonna che si teneva le botte e ele corna perchè non sapeva come altro tirare avanti! Io ho un lavoro(molto sottopagato per ora ma ce l'ho) e comunque piuttosto vado a battere che restare con lui per i soldi. Io forse, cara stella, non volgio vedere ma non perchè ho paura di restare sola, solo perchè quest'uomo mi ha fatto vivere per dieci anni nel terrore di deluderlo, di non dimostrargli il mio amore (apro una parentesi: quasi dieci anni che stiamo assieme...non mi ha MAI detto che mi ama, dice che non serve, si capisce)perchè lui era stato tradito e deluso da un'altra... se scoprissi che mi ha tradita sarebbe l'apoteosi della schifezza...ma come lo becco?


guarda, ognuno di noi ha la sua storia, per cui se lui ti ha messo in croce in questo modo per tutti questi anni capisco la tua rabbia, per me non è stato così, a mio marito  è sempre piaciuto avere di fianco una moglie con tacchi minigonne e scollature, io perciò ho vissuto come uno smacco l'idea del suo tradimento, perchè ho sempre avuto di me una certa narcisistica opinione, e ho vissuto il tradimento in modo assurdo, diverso dalle altre donne che hanno finora scritto qui sul forum,  tanto che a un certo punto mi sono anche chiesta se sono normale


----------



## Old stellamarina (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Tutti (o quasi) la portano a casa* e tuo cognato non te lo direbbe e si autogiustificherebbe proprio col fatto che ti vuole bene e non vuol darti un dolore.
> Nessuno lo dice mai e se qualcuno ha cercato di dirtelo ...non lo hai capito.
> 
> Io non dico che tuo marito ti tradisce, ma credo che se tu hai un dubbio devi togliertelo.


sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto, fuorchè su quello che ho evidenziato, io credo che pochissimi uomini portino l'amante a casa. hotel, macchina, retrobottega o uffici ma mai a casa


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

una presa per il culo simile non potrei reggerla, davvero. Ma tanto non ho davvero modo di beccarlo e sono certa che a lungo andare finiremmo per lasciarci comunque solo che lui passerebbe ancora una volta per la vittima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> una presa per il culo simile non potrei reggerla, davvero. Ma tanto non ho davvero modo di beccarlo e sono certa che a lungo andare finiremmo per lasciarci comunque solo che lui passerebbe ancora una volta per la vittima


Se si vuole e se il tradimento c'è si becca anche la persona più prudente anche perché dopo la terza volta si sentono invulnerabili e dimenticano la prudenza.


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Guarda, se devo seguire il cambiamento che c'è stato(interruzione baci, sesso ridotto a "sveltine" etc...) allora dura da anni


----------



## Old stellamarina (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> una presa per il culo simile non potrei reggerla, davvero. Ma tanto non ho davvero modo di beccarlo e sono certa che a lungo andare finiremmo per lasciarci comunque solo che lui passerebbe ancora una volta per la vittima


Hai provato a parlargli con il cuore in mano??prova a dirgli che hai sognato che lui ha un'amante e che sei stata malissimo perchè ti sembrava vero, prova a chiedere rassicurazioni sul vostro rapporto, se lui si incazza è facile che abbia un'amante se risulta dolce e comprensivo e tenta di rassicurarti secondo me non ce l'ha. Non è detto che questa cosa sia infallibile ma nell'80% dei casi gli uomini che si sentono colti in fallo si incazzano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Guarda, se devo seguire il cambiamento che c'è stato(interruzione baci, sesso ridotto a "sveltine" etc...) allora dura da anni


Può benissimo durare da anni e tu aver attribuito i cambiamenti ad altro e poi esserti abituata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






stellamarina ha detto:


> Hai provato a parlargli con il cuore in mano??prova a dirgli che hai sognato che lui ha un'amante e che sei stata malissimo perchè ti sembrava vero, prova a chiedere rassicurazioni sul vostro rapporto, se lui si incazza è facile che abbia un'amante se risulta dolce e comprensivo e tenta di rassicurarti secondo me non ce l'ha. Non è detto che questa cosa sia infallibile ma nell'80% dei casi gli uomini che si sentono colti in fallo si incazzano.


Se è all'inizio, ma se la cosa dura da anni ti rassicurano con dolcezza...


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Già fatto...e non era una balla, io l'ho sognato davvero che aveva un'altra e più di una volta. Lui non si è messo a ridere e mi ha detto"Ma dai scema", poi dopo che un paio di volte nell'arco della gionrata gli ho detto ridendo taci fedifrago lui si è incazzato e ha cominciato a dirmi che era dalla mattina che gli rompevo le palle con sta storia dell'amante e che non ero più divertente


----------



## lale75 (21 Luglio 2008)

Sbagliato inizialmente lui SI E' MESSO A RIDERE...inizialmente


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già fatto...e non era una balla, io l'ho sognato davvero che aveva un'altra e più di una volta. Lui non si è messo a ridere e mi ha detto"Ma dai scema", poi dopo che un paio di volte nell'arco della gionrata gli ho detto ridendo taci fedifrago *lui si è incazzato e ha cominciato a dirmi che era dalla mattina che gli rompevo le palle con sta storia dell'amante e che non ero più divertente*









Mi sa tanto di codazza di paglione...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te su quasi tutto, fuorchè su quello che ho evidenziato, io credo che pochissimi uomini portino l'amante a casa. hotel, macchina, retrobottega o uffici ma mai a casa


Più frequente di quel che si possa pensare...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2008)

Io penso che SPESSO gli uomini portano a casa l'amante (qui tante lo dicono...).

Probabilmente c'è un meccanismo psicologico dietro: ti faccio entrare, per un attimo, nel mio mondo.

Alla base c'è piu' una sfida verso la consorte che altro, credo. Violare la casa di una donna è uno schiaffo morale pesantissimo.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2008)

Sul tema dei "dubbi" e delle possibili reazioni del fedifrago, sono come sempre scettica.

Si puo' reagire in miriadi di modi diversi ed è da dementi fare il processo alle intenzioni come Torquemada (Stellamarina, guardo soprattutto te...).

Unica certezza? SEGUIRLO.

Ma...Lale...scusa, non eri tu quella che era tentata da un altro?

Ma che matrimonio è se vivete nei dubbi e nei sospetti reciproci?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso che SPESSO gli uomini portano a casa l'amante (qui tante lo dicono...).
> 
> Probabilmente c'è un meccanismo psicologico dietro: ti faccio entrare, per un attimo, nel mio mondo.
> 
> Alla base c'è piu' una sfida verso la consorte che altro, credo. Violare la casa di una donna è uno schiaffo morale pesantissimo.


Per par condicio...anche le donne non è che si fan troppi scrupoli eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso che SPESSO gli uomini portano a casa l'amante (qui tante lo dicono...).
> 
> Probabilmente c'è un meccanismo psicologico dietro: ti faccio entrare, per un attimo, nel mio mondo.
> 
> Alla base c'è piu' una sfida verso la consorte che altro, credo. Violare la casa di una donna è uno schiaffo morale pesantissimo.


Credo che possa esserci anche (come è spesso nel tradimento in sè) il bisogno di affermare la propria individualità. Come se uno/a dicesse questa è casa mia, così come è mio il corpo e ne faccio quel che voglio, mi dichiaro fuori dalle regole della coppia.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per par condicio...anche le donne non è che si fan troppi scrupoli eh!


 
ahime', vero!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che possa esserci anche (come è spesso nel tradimento in sè) il bisogno di affermare la propria individualità. Come se uno/a dicesse questa è casa mia, così come è mio il corpo e ne faccio quel che voglio, mi dichiaro fuori dalle regole della coppia.


 
vero.

Il piu' interconnesso con altre mille sfumature (anche non benevole nei confronti dell'amante).

Tipo ti CONSENTO di entrare nel mio paese/città/quartiere ma solo per un istante, e di nascosto!

Un mio conoscente (non amante!!!) mi disse un giorno che non gli andava di farsi vedere con me perché lì vicino abitava l'ex suocera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> Il piu' interconnesso con altre mille sfumature (anche non benevole nei confronti dell'amante).
> 
> ...


In effetti come amante (sorvolando su implicazioni morali e di rispetto nei confronti della partner ufficiale) sarei molto infastidita di entrare in una casa "dalla porta di servizio", la violazione dell'intimità sarebbe anche della mia, la dissacrazione sarebbe anche mia.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2008)

assolutamente si!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2008)

è una dissacrazione farlo in qualsivoglia letto che non sia il "nostro"!(di entrambi)


----------



## LDS (21 Luglio 2008)

ma io per principio non metterei mai piede a casa sua, ma che scherziamo. Nel letto dove si scopa il marito ci vengo io? Ma dai, quantomeno un pelo di "correttezza" nei confronti dell'uomo a cui stai fottendo la donna. Va bene bastonarlo, ma a casa sua e come picchiare un cieco.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è una dissacrazione farlo in qualsivoglia letto che non sia il "nostro"!(di entrambi)


Un tantino esagerato non trovi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(Coi sedli delle auto come la metti?:condom


----------



## lale75 (22 Luglio 2008)

Come ho detto in questi giorni ho avuto modo di riflettere un pò sulla nostra storia...capita spesso perchè quando mio marito si incazza non vuole assolutamente parlare con me per giorni e così io, che magari all'inizio sarei dipsota a chiudere tutto con una litigata di una mezz'ora mi trovo a fare l'analisi di tutto quello che succede....è vero, in questo momento sono io che ho conosciuto un'altro ma, come dicevo, è solo una simpatia, nulla più, un collega.
Non ho mai tradito mio marito nè ho mai pensato di farlo perchè mi è sempre bastata la nostra relazione sotto ogni punto di vista; però ora, dopo l'ennesima sceneggiata di gelosia ingiustificata (parlavo con uno...)mi sono detta che forse qualcosa non và se improvvisamente mi interesso di un altro e mi è tornata alla mente sta storia dei non-baci, una sorta di "problema latente" che non abbiamo più affrontato (se non con i risultatai di cui partlavo...e comunque lui è infastidito quando gliene parlo). Ora, mi dico, forse tutta questa sua foga nell'attacarmi quando lui non mi vuole baciare ed è diventato un amante "veloce" e poco attento può nascondere altro. Forse però sono solo io che ho bisogno di una giustificazione ad una MIA mancanza e il suo atteggiamento nasce da altro...stanchezza, stress...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un tantino esagerato non trovi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vanno bene le amache, anche.

Ma NOSTRE, di entrambi!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vanno bene le amache, anche.
> 
> Ma NOSTRE, di entrambi!


Utopia....quasi sempre...se non è un percorso nato ab origine in tal senso...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2008)

ma non sarà una questione di alito pesante?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vanno bene le amache, anche.
> 
> Ma NOSTRE, di entrambi!


comporterebbe, poi, un nascondere la fattura dell'amaca e l'amaca stessa... impresa non facile dovendo celarsi a relativi consorti....


----------



## lale75 (22 Luglio 2008)

Insomma sarebbe facile tradire senza essere scoperti o alla fine ti beccano comunque? Penso a me: se lo facessi io mi becca sicuro al primo colpo perchè se uno parte già dal presupposto che tanto gliela fai sotto il naso vive sul chi va là, capitasse il contrario probabilmente me ne accorgerei la volta che girandomi nel letto mi accorgo che c'è una terza che non c'entra


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2008)

ti beccano sempre prima o poi...


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2008)

*.......*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma non sarà una questione di alito pesante?


 
Adesso si chiama alito? . 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   quand on a l'esprit... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (22 Luglio 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io per principio non metterei mai piede a casa sua, ma che scherziamo. Nel letto dove si scopa il marito ci vengo io? Ma dai, quantomeno un pelo di "correttezza" nei confronti dell'uomo a cui stai fottendo la donna. Va bene bastonarlo, ma a casa sua e come picchiare un cieco.


Comprendo che questa è la cruda realtà...però metti caso che il marito scopra la tresca....metti caso che sconvolto approdi su questo forum.....rimetti caso che in te riconosca l'amante della moglie....e si legge un post del genere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ohhh minimo minimo te passa sopra con la macchina 3 o 4 volte


----------



## Old lele51 (23 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Comprendo che questa è la cruda realtà...però metti caso che il marito scopra la tresca....metti caso che sconvolto approdi su questo forum.....rimetti caso che in te riconosca l'amante della moglie....*e si legge un post del genere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dai... perchè rovinare la macchina? ci sono altre forme di pareggiare i conti...


----------



## LDS (23 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Comprendo che questa è la cruda realtà...però metti caso che il marito scopra la tresca....metti caso che sconvolto approdi su questo forum.....rimetti caso che in te riconosca l'amante della moglie....e si legge un post del genere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bè con tutti questi se faccio prima a diventare milionario. 

Poi al massimo mi fa i complimenti! Non ho dissacrato casa sua!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Una curiosità, a cui sicuramente Libertà di Scelta, un nostro utente, puo' rispondere.
> 
> Quanto durano le "PERFETTE INTESE MENTALI" tra colleghi/potenziali amanti?


 
fino a quando rimangono sospese potrebbero durare in eterno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> fino a quando rimangono sospese potrebbero durare in eterno.


alla faccia della risposta....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Ottimista Mr. Black!

La tua quant'è durata?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> fino a quando rimangono sospese potrebbero durare in eterno.


 
in che senso, sospese?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

penso lui intenda nel senso che finché nessuno dei due preme per un futuro insieme, la cosa puo' continuare indeterminatamente.

Non penso sia così, noi umani non viviamo nel vuoto spinto degli esperimenti scientifici, per cui l'attrito della vita prima o poi, piu' o meno lentamente, si insinua anche nei meccanismi piu' oliati...

Basta poco, una malattia, un pensionamento, uno dei coniugi che si ingelosisce, un sms andato a male...

ecco perché ste cose finiscono sempre. Male.

O anche Peggio.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso lui intenda nel senso che finché nessuno dei due preme per un futuro insieme, la cosa puo' continuare indeterminatamente.
> 
> Non penso sia così, noi umani non viviamo nel vuoto spinto degli esperimenti scientifici, per cui l'attrito della vita prima o poi, piu' o meno lentamente, si insinua anche nei meccanismi piu' oliati...
> 
> ...


 

Verena...non dai mai una possibilita' a queste storie...

non pensi mai che una di queste storie possa finire "bene", cioe' che la persona lasci il marito/fidanzato di turno per mettersi con il "collega"


come mai ? Esperienze? Oppure hai fatto uno studio statistico a livello nazionale e puoi affermare con certezza che vanno a finire tutte male?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso lui intenda nel senso che finché nessuno dei due preme per un futuro insieme, la cosa puo' continuare indeterminatamente..


 

esatto....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> esatto....


grazie...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> Verena...non dai mai una possibilita' a queste storie...
> 
> non pensi mai che una di queste storie possa finire "bene", cioe' che la persona lasci il marito/fidanzato di turno per mettersi con il "collega"
> 
> ...


 
No, in effetti non penso nessuna (o ben poche) di queste storie finisca bene.

No, non ho fatto alcuna indagine DOXA.

Pero' ti dico che negli USA queste indagini le hanno fatte e...dato soprendente per un paese dove si separa quasi il 60 % delle coppie...solo l'1 % degli amanti lascia i precedenti coniugi.

Qui siamo in Italia, vedi tu...possibile che quell'1 % si abbassi ulteriormente (leggevo ieri che nel Sud Italia c'è un tasso di separazioni che è un terzo di quello nel Nord Italia...).

Nel forum, come diciamo sempre, di casi del genere ne abbiamo visti pochini  ma pochini....e di solito non sono comunque finiti bene a posteriori.

Sono dell'idea che le rarissime ipotesi positive in tal senso si abbiano quando fin dall'inizio la storia tra colleghi nasca come un rapporto DAVVERO forte sulle ceneri di matrimoni/fidanzamenti già consumati.

Ma raramente è il caso, pare.

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> No, in effetti non penso nessuna (o ben poche) di queste storie finisca bene.
> 
> No, non ho fatto alcuna indagine DOXA.
> 
> ...


Vedila in maniera più disincantata.... le persone qualche volta imparano e se proprio pensano di aver fatto qualche errore, evitano di ricaderci, specie se possono averne i benefici pro tempore, senza infilarsi in situazioni  spesso brutta fotocopia.
Bruja


----------



## Old spaccamaroni (30 Luglio 2008)

non so cosa dirti sparati


----------

